# FAC ~ January 2015



## Marchwind

A Very Happy New Year to all of you! 2014 for so difficult and sad for so many people here  I hope this new year will bring great happiness and peace for everyone, especially for those hit with hardships last year.

A new month, a new year, a new Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). This is the place we come to talk about all things, not just fiber related things. This is also a good place to introduce yourself if you are new to the FA forum or if you have been in the back ground reading. You can also start a new thread if you like. We love our new members. We love to teach people new skills or how to improve the ones they already have. If you have a question please feel free to ask. You can ask here or start a new thread to ask your question, that way it will be easier to find later on, and you will get more a immediate response time.

My arm is getting better by the day. It is so odd not having a cast on, I do have a brace though. I do have to be careful, the doctor says the plates are all that is holding my arm together right now. I haven't tried knitting yet, maybe today. Spinning is much easier without the bandages on. My foster puppy was adopted, we finalized the adoption the day before yesterday. She went to a very nice young couple who already have a dog that is high energy. The two dogs got along so well, it was like they had always been friends . I won't be getting another Foster until after my arm is fully healed. My poor dogs haven't been for walks in a month, I just can't handle them with one hand.

I have two big baggies filled with balls of singles I have been spinning but haven't plyed yet. I Navajo plyed one of them the other day, it looks very nice. I'll take a picture when I have more to show. The biggest down side to my new wheel is that it has a separate plying head. It is not difficult to put on or to use but I'm just not used to that. The first time I used it I forgot to use the other drive band and it was like walking through thick mud to ply a skein. This time I remembered and it was much smoother, silly me . I think I'll be plying the other balls in different ways. This was the first time in a very long time I had Navajo plyed anything. I had forgotten how nice it is. This was from a dyed braid I had been working on. I plan on bringing out my Inkle loom to work on. I used it a lot before for my therapy when I had my other hand surgeries and it helped a lot. I have that Inkle pattern book I borrowed from the guild library and I'm excited to try a few things.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning and happy new year to y'all.


----------



## MDKatie

Happy New Year, everyone!! Marchie, I hope your arm continues to heal well so you can be back to normal soon! That's great your foster got adopted!

I'm still not feeling back to normal, healthwise, but I'm much improved!! As much as it stunk being sick over the holidays, I'm grateful that several of the days were paid holidays, so I'll have to use less leave. Now if I could just get rid of this lingering cough and stuffy nose!! 

I am going to go practice more on my wheel. I'm still having a hard time drafting. DH is going to use a hole saw to cut some holes in the wheel itself, because we think maybe it's too heavy and too hard to keep spinning. Hopefully that will help and I won't have to treadle as fast.


----------



## Kasota

Happy New Year, everyone!!! 2014 sure did fly by! I'm looking forward to what 2015 might bring. Hopefully a blessed year for all.  

Marchwind, it's good to hear you are healing a bit more day by day. Hopefully knitting will go okay. Good idea to limit the fostering until you are healed up more. Refresh my brain on your new wheel and why would a plying head be different? Is this a great wheel? 

DBA, how long until bunny day? Are you all set and ready for them? 

MDKatie, glad to hear you are feeling better even though you are not 100%. Yes, it really does stink to be sick over holidays. I hope the adaptation to the wheel will help it to spin more easily for you! 

I have a few things I need to do over the next few days. I have to mail off some things to my son and his girlfriend and I need to mail a DVD back to WIHH who generously loaned me one on carding. 

Now that my kitchen sink is no longer leaking I need to move the buckets and bins that had been catching water and give the floor a good scrub. But my big project for the day is bathroom repair. The plumber got called out on an emergency and was able to get the kitchen sink running but the vanity is not installed yet in the bathroom. There was an apartment building where someone broke into the basement and cut and yanked all the copper pipe out so the no one in the building had any heat. He and his brother went to fix it all and it is a horrible mess...they pulled and pulled and yanked copper pipes right out of the walls! They have been working on it for a couple days and should finish today. The plumber will be back at my house on Friday to finish things here. He felt so bad asking to leave but we were pretty more or less functional and told him go save those other people from the cold.  

And... it's all good because I have the whole day to replace the tongue and groove paneling that he had to cut through to find the pipes in the wall. I bought extra when I put it in the bathroom so I have what I need already.  Then if I have time I am going to take the opportunity to put down some new vinyl in the bathroom. It is going to be tricky because I have a big old claw foot bathtub and working around that is going to be a real challenge...but whatever I manage to do will look better than the stuff that is down there right now. I am hopeful.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kas, yes, the little critters came home yesterday. My daughter is excited as can be.
Their names are Bella and Oliver. Of course, now she wants to breed them to get "little bitty baby bunnies", but we were advised to not breed them until after she has shown them this year.
She is looking forward to me building her a grooming table and such now.

Glad to hear your repairs are under way.


----------



## lexierowsell

I GOT ANOTHER LAMB! A perfect giant ewe lamb!

Thank you all for your good jingles and well wishes!!


----------



## Miz Mary

Good Morning and Happy New Year !!

Kasota, so glad your leak is fixed ! Would love to see your vanity / flooring / tub when its all done ! 

It's COLD here , 22 at night 34 day time high ..... Have to go out twice a day to water the chickens/ rabbits ..... its all frozen !

Marchwind, is using an Inkle loom the same as a regular loom ?? What kinds of things do you make with it ? 

Trying to get a piece woven and off my loom .... want to get something new going ! Last night I got some fiber ready to spin as well .....

MDKatie, hope you feel better soon !

Lexie, thats WONDERFUL !!!! Cute one too !


----------



## hercsmama

:sing: WooHoo Lexie!!!! That's wonderful news!
DBA, so good to hear from you again:kiss:.
Kas, I hate bathroom repairs/renovations. 
Mary. it's a might bit chilly here as well.
Katie, so glad you are feeling better.
MW, so glad you are healing well, don't rush things though.Yea on the dog finding a forever home!:thumb:
Well, my brain is all muddled up this morning, and not due to too much partying last night either.
We have a friend, he want's to buy our plumbing business. But, he want dh to continue to run it, working on salary, with him assuming all expenses.
We need to give him an answer today, and dh is leaving it up to me. I have no idea what to do. In some ways it is a great deal, in others, not so much.
To much to think on.....


----------



## Kasota

Lexi - that is utterly awesome most wondrous blessed news!!! WOOOT!!! :sing:

Debi, that sure is a huge decision. Wow. Time to make a list of pro's and con's for sure. I suppose I would be hesitant if it were me to sell a going concern where you are in control of whether or not he has a job. It's hard enough to plan our lives with our own unexpected things but now your hubby's job might also depend on your friend's unexpected things. If your hubby is running it and working on salary that can be a good or bad thing. I'm currently on a salary. In the past I was hourly. In the more distant past I owned my own retail shop and other businesses as well. There are good and bad things all the way around. My salary is based on a 40 hr work week but there is no way on God's little green earth I can get my work done in 40 hours. I'm sure you will make a decision that works for you. 

MizMary, a while back you made some really cute fingerless gloves. I snatched the pattern and am going to try making them when I finish the hat I've almost got done. Dragging the pattern out made me think of you.


----------



## MDKatie

Congratulations, Lexi!! Wonderful news!


We're enjoying a quiet day here. DH is baking oatmeal cookies, and I'm getting to know my wheel.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Wow Debi, that's a big one.
On one hand, in times of heavy work load, the salary only plus the stress of running the biz can be tough, along with not making the extra pay.
But, in slow times, having the set income can be great.
Going from being the boss to answering to a boss can be tough.
But, no longer having to put out the cash for supplies, advertising, trucks, etc can be a relief.
Wow, yes, a lot to think about, good luck.

A bit of advice though, if you do sell, don't sign a no compete. If you sell, and the new owner does anything to drag down the biz, you can always start back with your own biz again, but if you sign a no compete, you can't.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Happy New Year everyone  It's been cold here today....a bit rainy tonight. A friend and I had a few free hours today so we knitted/crocheted together. I really enjoyed that. We talked about buying yarn and the different kinds of fibers and such. Was just a wonderful day.


----------



## Jacki

I gave my "new" CPW a spa treatment today, and the lemon oil sure helped!!

The first pic shows one of the repairs to the wheel, and the second shows the wheel rubbing the wheel support.


When WIIH and Frazzlehead talked about their wonderful CPW's and got me interested in these wheels, and now I have one. I was surprised how delicate the wheel is despite its size. 

I am really looking forward to spinning on her?/him?. still waiting to find out what this wheel wants to be called.

Jacki


----------



## Jacki

I have been digging on the CPW site on Rav, and I think I found my wheel....a Vezina. Possibly P.L.Y.

Talk about detective work. I am very impressed with the amount of work those folks have done. The biggest problem was the number of old photos that have been deleted, so I couldn't compare my baby.

I did find a picture of my wheel on a pict of the e-bay ad.

Jacki


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota so glad you are getting your leaks taken care of and your bathroom redone in the process.

Hercsmama, my first response to your news was, "No way". You two built this business and your names are attached to it. Do you trust this person enough not to run it into the ground and trashing your reputations? I know that seems extreme but....... Why does he want to buy it? You would be reliant on him to keep supplies in stock or to approve acquisitions, yes? Again can you trust him to do this all in a timely manner so it doesn't put your family name in a bad light? Will you children still have jobs (doesn't at least one of your kids work with you?)? I'm not a business person so I don't know all the ins and outs of this sort of thing. I suppose if it were your idea to sell the business it would be a different thing.

MDKatie your spinning looks great! I don't know much about spinning on a spindle wheel but I would think that a long draw would be the best drafting technique to use. Check out some of the Great Wheel videos on YouTube, many of those are spindle wheels.

Lexi fantastic way to start the new year :sing: wishing you many more healthy births.

Jacki I can't wait to see when you finish your project.

MizMary an Inkle loom is very small, at least mine is. It makes bands, similar to tablet weaving. It is warp faced weaving and the movements are much smaller, mostly just hand and wrist movements rather than arm and whole upper body movements.

I left work an hour and a half early, came home and napped. Then went to my friend's house to spin while we watched Maleficent, and ate pizza. She said you were supposed to spend the first day of the new year as you wished to spend the whole year. I hope she is right and this will portend how the year will go for me


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Love your lovely CPW, *Jacki.* I think I would have to agree that it is NOT a Bordua based on the tensioning hardware and the turnings. Yes, those guys and gals on the ravelry forum are amazing - they know their stuff!

If your drive wheel is rubbing on the support, try twisting that support a bit- rotating it outward a bit and you will find that by doing so, it really affects the drive wheel's position a lot. Yesterday, I decided to spin a bit on my Grumpy Old Man and he was doing basically the same thing - a little twisting here and there on the supports made all the difference. Something else to consider is that it is possible that the axle bearings (cups that fit in the wooden slot on the support arm that the drive wheel axle sits in) may have been worn out or lost and that might be throwing things off enough to allow the drive wheel to rub against the support. You can make a new one with a bit of cow horn - you have that laying around, right? :teehee: Even leather works as a good substitute. Also - there tends to be a good bit of "wiggle room" on either side of the drive wheel hub - you might consider fashioning a bit of felt into washers on either side to prevent the drive wheel from moving too and fro.

(BTW, remember you mentioning and wondering that your wheel only has one small support spindle? That's all my wheel was ever supposed to have.)

Yes, it was that troublemaker Frazzlehead that got me looking at CPWs. :grin: and I am so glad she did. I adore my CPW and have found that he is truly my default/go-to wheel. I love his grumbling.  

*MDKATIE* - look at you - you are making yarn! (Yes, it appears a little pig-taily and over-twisted - but that's okay! Just feed it on a bit faster, treadle slower, or add a little more tension. 

*hercsmama* - no easy answers there. Would you still be working for the business?

*Marchwind*, I hope your friend is right about how you spend the New Year being how you want to spend the rest of the year! I hosted a New Year's Eve Fiber Party/Early Roc day/Early St Distaff's Day party and we had a great time. Lot's of spinning, snacking, knitting, sharing books and magazines, chatting about Fiber Resolutions and making more time for fiber in the coming year. Or core group talked about our retreat in April and we made afew plans for that event and talked about another Fiber Retreat in February in Crookston. (Us gals in Minnesota NEED our mid-winter Fiber retreats to make it through the winter.)

Speaking of places to spend the winter...

my daughter and her husband just signed on a new house and here is the picture she sent me. At first I thought it was a mistake and obviously a community swimming pool because of all the pool furniture and the two buildings. Uhm, no. Apparently not. :shocked:

The building to the left is part of the main house 

and the two story building to the right is...the guest house! :nanner: :dance: :bouncy:

I think I am going to love the new house.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, I hope I don't spend the whole year like I spent yesterday! Well, most of yesterday was fine, but...

I fell down the stairs. The front outside stairs. The concrete outside stairs. Our house has no front gutters right now for some unknown reason, and things melted just enough to drip water on the steps. Then when Philip and I were leaving for Walmart I slipped and fell down. I hit my left elbow so hard I thought I broke my arm. Oh well, it matches my right elbow now where I fell down the inside wooden house stairs on Monday. 

MY NEW YEAR'S RESOLUTION IS TO NOT FALL DOWN ANYMORE STAIRS!!! Failing that, I will wear a historical dress with a nice big bum pad. A.K.A a pillow on my butt. 

Jacki, I am jealous of your CPW. I want one. I can't get one till after May though. I have a new wheel I can't get til May right now.

WIHH, I love that house! It looks so nice right now! I bet it's hot there in summer though.

Hercsmama, I don't know what to tell you about the business. Pray. 

Philip has the day off work today, so he's coming with me to the shop this morning and we are going to scheme and plan new things to do with the business this year. Like kits, and stuff. Then this afternoon he is going to start his hot peppers (They really do need to be started already, he is planting the world's five hottest varieties of peppers this year), and I MIGHT be making a movie costume. Maybe. They e-mailed me last night and they need it Monday. Oi. 

Have a happy Friday everyone!


----------



## MDKatie

Ok, after some planning on how to lighten the wheel so I wouldn't have to treadle as hard/fast, I realized the yarn on the spindle was putting pressure on the part that held the spindle, and keeping it from spinning freely. :facepalm: So now that I've pulled the yarn away from it, it spins just fine! 

I'm working on not over twisting, and I think the main thing I need to remember is to put the yarn on the spindle much sooner than I have been doing. This is one disadvantage (IMO) to a spindle wheel...that the yarn isn't automatically wound as you spin, you have to put it on there. I'm practicing the "flipping" technique a lady posted on the FB group, so hopefully I'll master that soon!


Kelsey, OUCH!! I hope you're ok! 

WIHH, that house is amazing! I think it'd be perfect for a fiber retreat. :thumb:


----------



## Miz Mary

WIHH, what land is that "retreat " ?! I noticed palm trees... AZ ? CA ? It looks so huge !! 

Debi, can you write in the contract that if for any reason , you may cancel the deal within 1 year ?! Things dont always go as we plan , it would be a comfort !! 

Kasota , I just love thoes little mitts...so dainty withe picot edge !! Thank you for thinking of me  

Jacki that wheel is very pretty ... I always drool on a CPW !

Kelsey .... OWIE !!! They do make rubber mats for oudoor stairs , so they dont get slippery, but Im not sure about indoors ?!! Do be careful , as you see by Marchwinds recent fall what can happen !! 

How are you doing Marchwind ? Hope that wrist heals to perfection !! 

MDKatie ..... you did it ! You made YARN !!!! It only gets easier now !!! 

Tomorrow our Weaving guild is setting up a display for national fiber month at the library ,it will be fun getting involved !


----------



## hercsmama

Katie, great job! yea for figuring out your wheels issues.:thumb:
Kelsey, ouch! You be careful, we have had more than enough broken members lately here.
Speaking of MW, I hope you are not doing too much? You still need to rest ya know.:kiss:
GGirl, it sounds like you had a lovely time! Wish I had a fiber buddy close by..
Jacki, that wheel is looking great, a little love can work wonders.
DBA, I hear you on the No Compete clause.
WIHH, what a gorgeous house! 
MM, pictures!!!

Well I think we are going to pass on the whole partnering up thing. We are all good friends, and dh and I agree, we would like to remain that way.
My Daddy always said never to go into business with a friend, so it is looking like we are going to find a nice way to decline the offer.
Hopefully he understands. Dh has no problem doing sub-contract work for him, but not exclusively.
Granted things are slow right now, and a guaranteed paycheck every week would be nice, but it just isn't worth risking the friendship over.:thumb:


----------



## Taylor R.

Debi, what a tough decision. I hope the right answer comes to you. Whatever you decide, this is a real mark of how successful your family has been at getting the business started in a new place. Congrats on building a business worth buying in such a short time..that's awesome!

Marchie, hope that wrist finishes up healing quickly!

Lexie, yay for healthy lambs!!!

Katie, hope you get to feeling 100 percent like yourself. I can commiserate. And you're making yarn!! Woohoo!

Jacki, gorgeous wheel! It has so much character!

WIHH, that's the guest house?!? Wowzers..such a gorgeous home!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Debi, sounds like a wise choice, but, as you know, only you and your husband can know if it was right or not. And I agree, never go into business with friends....or family usually.


Well, its been a nice day here today. Only 28 degrees, but sunny and no wind. My boy and i got some firewood hauled. Daughter cleaned out the bunny barn. Then I went out and played bunny pimp, so, hopefully in a month I will have a litter of californians.

Have dinner in the crock pot, grannys style chicken soup; couple pints of canned chicken, chicken stock, carrots, celery, potatoes, onions, and some spices. Whole house smells great!

Wife turned 40 yesterday, so rather than a cake, daughter and I made a batch of cinamon rolls with one giant one that we put candles on. Was fun.

Hope all is well with y'all.


----------



## Forerunner

Nothing like an early January heat wave to get a man out of the shack and in a productive mood.

Don't let the fluffy knits fool yuh......


.


----------



## Kasota

Jackie, beautiful wheel! Congratulations! 

Marchwind, I'm glad you had a good start to the new year! 

WIHH, that home is simply stunning. I honestly cannot imagine. How very wonderful for them! 

Svenska, we are going to have to bubble wrap you.

Debi, I have to say that I am glad to hear you are going to pass on the partnering thing. so often it just leads to good friends not being good friends anymore. I think you are being very wise.  

DBA, say Happy Birthday to your wife! I love the cinnamon roll idea! Might have to try that some year. 

FR, looks like you got a lot done. I can't believe how warm it's been. 

I kicked out of work early. Just really feel cruddy. I hope I am not getting sick. I cannot be sick. The plumber (at my request) is coming back on Monday rather than today to install the vanity. I asked him to hold off so that I would have time to put in some new vinyl flooring. I came home and just crawled into bed and slept. 

Fixing up the bathroom is really helping perk mom up. We are going to get a new medicine cabinet for above the vanity. Right now we have towels on an old metal shelf and we're ditching it and replacing it with a cute white one that will hold baskets. I'm going to paint the dark wood wall cupboard that is over the toilet white also and I'm painting the inside of that cupboard aqua. Aqua is kind of my new favorite color. If I can find the right shade it will be nice. Years (decades) ago mom painted the outside of the claw foot tub pink. I repainted it white (kind of a ivory white - not a stark white) and the walls which were natural pine tongue and groove paneling are getting painted the same color white. That part is 1/2 done and it's amazing how crisp and clean it looks. 

Tomorrow I pick up the flooring we picked out and hope I don't mess it up.


----------



## Woodpecker

I had chemo Monday and have been fighting fatigue. I have been reading though and wish you all a Happy and Healthy 20015. I started to embroider again. I gave another one of Loretta's egg to my other nurse Wendsday. I see her again on Monday. I did take some pics of Lorretta the other day and have been meaning to post some here. I know how much you like hearing of her Kas and everyone and want you to see her inquisitive face.


----------



## featherbottoms

Woodpecker, take care of yourself and just rest up as best as you can.

Beautiful lambs, beautiful spinning, beautiful spinning wheels, beautiful houses! What a great way to start a new year.

I finally finished the scarf on my small 4h floor loom last night. I still have to needle weave the edge as weft protector and then I'm going to see if I can cut the scarf off and keep the last 2' of the warp intact. Because of the pattern repetition I couldn't weave the entire warp this time. I've never tried tying on to an existing warp but I'm going to try. Also, my weaving instructor was here on Monday and helped me get the big loom I got from her set up. It's ready for a warp but I've not yet decided what I want to do first.

Inbetween weaving I have been organizing and going through the last of the books from my online bookstore. I stopped selling over a year ago but I still have about 150 books left. I spent today pulling out the ones I wanted to list here on HT and I got them on the Barter Board earlier this evening. There are a few weaving and other textile type if ya'll wanna take a look, but mostly it's just a good mix of all kinds. My more specialized books will either go on eBay or on a couple of the online book sale sites, like Antiqbook, Alibris and Abe. I hope to get them sold quickly because I really need the space where that shelf sits. I'd like to get a comfortable work chair so I can sit out here in my studio and work on nalbinding and not have to always work in the rv.

We have a cold front here this week. Monday the sun shone and it was nice. Monday night it got cold and it's not let up since. It's been sleeting, snowing, freezing rain and below freezing since Tuesday. Our water has been frozen since Tuesday evening. Fortunately, we have a 100 gallon tank in an outbuilding that we can pull water from so it's not been bad. The forecast keeps changing so we don't know when it's going to warm up above freezing again, if ever! We have been dreaming of a tropical South Pacific island where the temps don't ever get below 70.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I did make a movie costume today! It's for a western that is set on a train. They need the main outfit by Monday, so I made it today-- started at noon and got done at 10:30. I have to make two more identical bodices in the next few days-- apparently the character gets stabbed and they need duplicate bodices for that.  I'll show you pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Osiris

Hey folks, 

Just wanted to spread the word about this company for those of you looking for another supplier of fine yarns for weaving. Georgia Yarn Co. 

http://www.handweaver.us/georgia_yarn_company.htm

I placed an order with them just before Christmas. I spoke with Michael and he processed the order. He followed up with an email and said the order would be put in before the end of 2014 to get the old price. He said the order would be at my house probably before I received an invoice. Well it arrived today and I still haven't received the invoice. Talk about TRUSTING! Plus, I was under the impression I was getting 'tubes' of yarn. These are CONES and they're huge. 

Definitely worth a look and an amazing rare pleasure to do business with such a fine company. I recommend them highly. 

Just a heads up!


----------



## Marchwind

We finally are getting some snow, it more of what they are calling a "winters mix". I think that means a slopy mess that will freeze. It's going to get good and cold too, down to the single digits over night this coming week. 

I've been a home body this weekend, lots of spinning and some house work. I still shouldn't/can't do much because of my arm. It feels great but no way I'm going to push it. The plates and screws are all that are holding my arm together. I have serious weight restrictions (5#) until the end of the month. That's a bag of sugar, not much but even that sustained is too much. I still haven't tried knitting yet.

SvenskaFlick they make handrails, use them. You do NOT need to be like me and break anything. I would thing an elbow would be much more difficult to fix. I keep a box of rock salt (the kind you use for making ice cream) next to my front door. My front steps get slick very quickly. A small handful sprinkled really helps a lot, I also keep a small bag of sand to also sprinkle on the steps after I salt them. I am famous for tripping over my own feet, I trip up and down stairs a lot. Be careful and use those hand rails 

Kasota take care of yourself. I can't wait to see pictures of your bathroom when it's finished. I'm glad all the activity is giving your mom a bit if a lift.

Hercsmama, I agree with the others, it is a relief to know you won't follow through. Friendships are too important.

WP rest! I look forward to seeing pictures if Loretta.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I would use handrails but. . . 
Our outside steps do not have any. 
I was cleaning and trying to get a dead fly off the wall when I feel down the inside stairs. 
We have ice melt for outside now. Thank heavens. 
Take care of your arm! Sounds like of nothing else you have an excuse to stay home and putter.


----------



## Forerunner

I find that super chunky knits are extremely advantageous during periods of overt and extreme iciness...... 

They cushion the fall, so.


----------



## hercsmama

Can I vent a bit?

I have been trying to get out to see Kelsey for over a month now, and every flipping time I tell her I will be there, some stupid thing comes up to stop me! I am so frigging irritated right now!
This morning I was all set to head out, when dh announces he has to go to Broken Bow to change out three shower valves, ok fine. I'll go by myself.
Well, his van is still acting wonky from the deer incident, it's apparently leaking oil still. Anyway, the mechanic was supposed to come out at 7 this morning to fix that last thing. Then the jackwagon calls to tell dh he has the flu! Seriously?
So dh has to take MY suburban to go to Broken Bow. Seriously?!:hammer:
I asked why he couldn't take the other truck, oh well apparently it needs brakes. WHAT??!! Why he didn't tell me that this past week is beyond me.
So here I sit, feeling like crap because once again, I have to make Kelsey wait on me.
I really want to go pick up my new wheel, and see her shop! I had a plan, several times.:facepalm:
These are the times I really wish we didn't own this business. It is so frustrating!gre:


----------



## Forerunner

Take a deep breath, Debi..... maybe two.

Patience is hard- earned...... but they tell me the rewards eventually come.

Still waiting, myself.... you guessed it........patiently.


----------



## Osiris

C'mon FR! You shoulda had your wood in by August!  And it's ALL Black Locust!


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, now...... no competitions on wood supply.

I maintain three wood sheds, all currently full.....to the end that I have at least a five year supply at all times. 
Yesterday's activities revolved around a huge and dying honey locust that was going to fall
into the pond, eventually, so........


----------



## Miz Mary

We are low on wood ..... need to buy a cord ! The John Deere we just bought in March ... the throttle PLASTIC handle broke off at the base ! Its under warranty still , taking it in on Monday .... but thats what we use to haul wood we chop here on the property ! Always a somethin' !


----------



## lexierowsell

My little Mira <3


----------



## Woodpecker

That picture is priceless! Glad to know Mira is doing well <3.


----------



## Woodpecker

Here are some pictures of my beloved Lorretta in her coop. She is a New Hampshire Red, I <3 her.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hi, Loretta! So nice to be able to put a face to a name!


----------



## Kasota

((((WP)))) I am glad to hear you are embroidering again. Loretta is just beautiful! I can see why you love her so. Hope you are able to do some things to support your energy levels during the chemo. 

Featherbottoms, sounds like you have been busy busy!!! Doesn't it feel good to get organized? 

Svenska, that is simply awesome about the movie costume!! Wooot!  I'll bet one will lead to another. You'll become the go-to woman for the movie industry and we'll say, "We knew her when...."  

Osiris, sounds like you've found a great company! What did you get? Pictures, please.  

Marchie, those restrictions can be such a pain but far better to give yourself all the time that you need to heal up properly. Not telling you anything you don't know, I'm quite sure.  



> I find that super chunky knits are extremely advantageous during periods of overt and extreme iciness......


hahaha I have had similar thoughts about the wee bit of extra that I carry about on my backside.  

Oh, Debi - I am so sorry your trip to Svenksa's didn't work out. Rats! I know you are so wanting to meet up and see her shop and pick up your wheel and just have a good fibery day. Hopefully it will work out soon! 

Miz Mary, what a bummer about the handle. UGH! 

Lexi, I am soooo glad you are getting healthy lambs!!! 

I am almost done with the bathroom. Prep work always takes more time that you think. I got it all painted and fixed some of the floor where the underlay was damaged, went to Menards and picked up the new flooring and various and sundry, including a cabinet I had been eyeballing to replace the metal shelf. Picked up a roll of heavy paper to make a template for the vinyl. Got the template done which took a LOT longer than I anticipated. Too tired to cut out the vinyl...don't want to mess it up because I am tired so I will to that last bit tomorrow and then put down the new baseboards that I bought. All in all I am tickled pink. Tired, but happy with how it is all coming out. Yay! 

Off to bed for me....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kasota, you need to take a break. Sometimes I get tired just reading about all you have been up to.


----------



## PKBoo

Beautiful Loretta and Mira! (LOVE critter pics!)

Osiris - thanks for that link! I've seen them before, but never ordered. I wanted to make a trip to a weaving store about an hour from us, but DH ended up with the flu last Sunday, and was down and out for almost the whole week. We had so many projects planned since he has been working so much lately. 

I didn't get to the store, but I had a great week doing a bunch of little projects I have been wanting to get done, and feel very recharged and relaxed after this break! I need some pearl cotton - I want to make an overshot table runner in the pattern I used for the place mats. 

I'm on a sheep to shawl team that will be competing at our state Farm Show next week, and one of our members has been sick for the last few days. Hopefully she will be better and we will all survive flu season until after the competition!!! I'll share details after it's over


----------



## betty modin

The full moon, wreathed in high clouds, illumines the snow covered mountains outside my windows, wth tall firs casting shadows across the pasture and yard...winter can be so wickedly beautiful in the mountains.

It's been a full holiday season this year. I hosted my oldest daughter's little family-a two year old at Christmas is a gift in itself. My daughter said that the little one talked about sheep and ate the cookies we decorated all the way home!

I'm knitting a sweater for the newest grandbaby-to be born on schedule by Wednesday...at least that's the plan, unless he decides to finally get here on his own before that. This is the first one for my middle child-she's looking forward to learning "a new job."

I'm not quite ready to go back to work on Monday-I'm pretty sure that the student's aren't ready yet either!

May you find all that you need, some of what you want, and enough of what fills you with joy to make your new year full of wonderful memories to share-


betty


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Betty, we are on "grandbaby count down" as well. #9 -a boy- is due on January 16th and I just started a little hat for him. His nursery is all done in Superman, so he is getitng a Superman beannie to wear home from the hospital. Did I mention that he is being named "Clark"? 

It is -15ÂºF out there this morning ( I just brought in an armload of firewood - ask me how I know!) brrrrr and the wind is hellacious. 

Even the ski hills are closed due to the windchills being in the "dangerous even for Minnesotans" category of -35FÂº to -40ÂºF.  

If its all the same to everyone, I think I will just stay inside and knit. 

I did manage to clear three filled bobbins yesterday. :dance: These bobbins have been filled for quite some time and just needed a little inspiration to finish them off. I STILL have more than a few more bobbins to clear- which is one of my goals for my New Year's Fibery Resolutions. 

I also managed to get my shower "deep cleaned" yesterday- all pre-soaked with Dawn/hot vinegar and then steam blasted with my Shark steamer. What a mess. 

I ended up ditching the steam cleaner halfway through and just stripping down  and getting inside the shower with a Magic Eraser and scouring the heck out of it. 

Thats when I noticed the shower head all gunked up which led to ANOTHER job. :facepalm: Story of my life. 

arghhh


----------



## MDKatie

Holy moly, WIHH, that's FREEZING!!! I'd stay inside and knit, too!! In fact, I'd stay inside, put on a FR sweater and pair of mittens, then knit. 

I'm just sitting here in the dark, quiet house, enjoying the lights of my Christmas tree for one last morning. I had planned on taking it down today, since we all start back to school and work tomorrow. 

I'm not ready for Christmas to be over. It's always sad for me... There's all this build up, and then it's just over. I know I'm lucky to have had just about 2 weeks off (even if I was sick the majority of the time), but I just love my house and my family and my dogs, and hate to go back to the real world.


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH in the past what I've done for gunked up shower heads is to remove them and soak them in straight vinegar or CLR depending on the need. I'd guess where you are CLR would do the trick. The inside of those gets all crusted and nasty too, so soaking it in a deep bowl helps a lot. I need to do mine, I was noticing the other day. 

Uggg, all the laying around has me seeing things I don't want to see. Forced air is the absolute worse thing in the world. Whatever happened to nice radiators. With my animals and forced air and ceiling fans on 24/7 I have some pretty wicked cobwebs in the place. Don't even talk to me about the layer/s of dust. I sware I hate housework more than anything in the world but I also hate a messy/dirty house. I can't do it all, I just don't have the energy for that and the things that bring me joy. I sure wish I could afford to have someone come clean for me or at least help me once a week or so.
One of my goals is sort of like WIHH's clearing of bobbins. My bobbins are clear but I have a zillion balls of yarn that need to be plyed. I've been working on those the last few days, they are washed and dry, now I just need to take pictures and post them here.

PKBoo, I think I will try to HT app on my phone. I found it aweful on my iPad but maybe on my android phone it will help. At least maybe I can post pictures.

WP Loretta is beautiful. If she a RIR? I loved my RIR's they were so friendly, always wanted to be picked up and carried and we're always the first to greet me.

Kasota, again, I can't wait to see pictures.

Betty I wish you could capture your words in a photo.

Lexi, so sweet!


----------



## MDKatie

Oh, and I love that picture, WIHH. That's totally true for me most of the time!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I am way ahead of you, Marchwind, the shower head has been taken apart and has been soaking in CLR all night. We have very hard water!

I have three newly washed skeins washed and drying- pictures later!


----------



## Kasota

Wow - everyone has been so busy with fibery things! I can't keep up! 

I couldn't sleep last night thinking about too many things. My brain just refused to shut off. I was excited to lay the floor in the bathroom. I thought about how I dreaded putting that cabinet together. (I hate such projects.) I worried about work. I worried about my brothers. I wondered if my plan to fix the ceiling in the bathroom will work. I thought about how much it would cost to but a vinyl floor down in the basement. Old house it has a cellar style low ceiling concrete floor basement but I love it for the storage it gives. I'd like to have a nicer floor down there. Will my plans to build a storage closet down there work? How much will it cost to replace the stove? I wonder if I will have any time to knit on Sunday. Did I remember to go over the escalation process with the new hires? What about those annual reviews that are due soon? Do I really have them all done? Will my son's girlfriend like the scarf and hat I made for her? How much does it cost to put a well in a poor village in India? Can I get some fencing for the garden and what about finding some good composted manure?

Sigh. 

My brain sometimes will not shut down. 

Oh, for a walk in the woods, the soft grays and dark grays and rich browns trees deep in their Winter slumber...blue shadows in the drifted snow and all the world so quiet you can hear the clouds go by.


----------



## Woodpecker

Marchie Lorretta is a New Hampshire Red and very friendly.


----------



## Osiris

Oh KAS, I wouldn't go walking in the woods any time soon. Supposed to be pretty darned cold this week. I'm staying inside if i can. I had frostbite on a couple toes last year. Nothin too serious, but I don't want to repeat that. I love watching the birds out the window tho. I had 7 cardinals at the feeder today. 5 males and 2 females. Tons of juncos and a couple woodpeckers. ...That and 5 squirrels... But they gotta eat too. 
I'm just hating this cold. I've got a ton of jobs to do too, but I'm being lazy. Supposed to get 7 inches tomorrow. Not looking forward to that. Thurs supposed to be a high of -4. I guess January is here! Less than 3 months til SPRING!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

LORRETTA is beautiful !!!

MIRA is adorable !!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

-15ÂºF this morning aka "hat hair day". And it's Monday.


----------



## BlueberryChick

It's finally sunny here today! We've had mostly cloudy rainy weather lately and warm temps, highs in the 60's. That's warm even for us. That is going to change this week--lows in the teens for a few nights and daytime highs in the 30's to 40's. Not exactly bitter cold, but a huge change from the past few weeks.

I'm actually looking forward to sweater weather!


----------



## MDKatie

I'm back at work today. :sob: But the moon was GORGEOUS today, and I would not have seen it (probably) if I had stayed home. So there's that. 

It's going to be getting cold today, and stay cold through this week. Coldest temps for us this season, but we still can't touch WIHH's cold temps! Our highs are going to be anywhere from low 20's to low 30's. Night time temps will be in the teens or single digits. 

I got the sides/walls up on the animal shelter's yesterday, so other than the rabbits, everyone is all set for the cold weather. This afternoon I'll go home and rig up the rabbit cages in the barn for the winter. It'll be more convenient to keep them inside the barn, since their waters freeze so badly if they're outside. There's no heat in the barn or anything, but it's still warmer than outside.


----------



## Woodpecker

Not much going on here, just chemo again. I did a lot yesterday knowing I will be useless all week. I also got up super early due to my meds and did more. It feels good to get things done when you have the strength. Lorretta and I thank you all for your compliments.


----------



## Osiris

Keep us posted Woodpecker, we're all sending well wishes for you. This week will be quite cold, so you may as well just rest. 

Supposed to drop to -4 by Thurs. -35 with wind chill. I guess summer's over, eh? 
2-7 inches tonite. :facepalm:. On the bright side, I can try out my new felt liners for my boots.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Osiris, We're somewhere north of you (about 30 miles N of I-80 & 40 miles east of IA) & have been hoovering around 0 since last night. The wind was ferocious! Expecting 5"-7" overnight. Bring it on! The wood is in, the freezers & cupboards are full, plenty of fiber to spin, knit or weave.


----------



## susang

Happy New Year all, Wow we had a houseful last week. Our daughters and youngest granddaughter (she is 20) came from up north. Our oldest granddaughter lives close she has three children. Sooooo we had all these people in our house all week. It was fun and trying. We aren't used to that level of noise, our oldest great gd always says 'no more peace and quiet ggpa' and it's true. The two oldest greats girls spent the night the whole week and Friday our great gs, stayed. Fun was had by all.
Of course because the little ones always share everything ggpa and I have colds now. Good time to sit and knit and watch Netflix.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Awwww, Woodpecker, wrapping you in hugs and prayers as you undergo your treatments. 

This is actually one of my favorite seasons - deep deep winter. Like you, Cyndi, the busy season is done and we get to "hibernate" (somewhat). The busy gardening and canning and weeding and mowing and firewood gathering and hunting and all of that is behind us - or in the distant future depending on how you look at it. 

This is when we get to stay inside where it's warm - except to haul in firewood.  I do toss out corn to the deer and feed my chickadee-dee-dees (and the nuthatches and bluejays) and of course, I do have to venture out to go to work. :grin:

But on my days off - I &#9829; staying inside and hibernating!


----------



## Kasota

BBC - Yay for sunny days! 

MDKatie, stay warm! Yay for beautiful moons...

(((((WP)))))) Stay strong, fiber sister! We have you wrapped in prayers and love and warm thoughts every day!! 

Osiris, yes. Summer is over. Officially. It was -17 (real temp) when I left for work. The wind chill was running -25 to -35. Brrrr. 

Susang, sounds like a full house! 

WIHH, I love the deep Winter, too. It's like a rest time before the flurry of summer gardens. Winter is a quiet respite in a lot of ways. 

It was a hard day for my family today. My cousin passed away. He had suffered for many long years. Actually he had not been truly healthy since his days in the Navy when he got exposed to some chemical. Then a couple decades ago some chemical company came and sprayed heaven only knows what on his small hobby farm. He and his dog were both exposed. It killed his dog and Chuck was never remotely healthy ever since. In the last year he was in horrible pain and bed ridden. 

It has been a long slow home-going. He was ready to go. I am glad he is at peace and is not suffering. We are simply missing him.


----------



## weever

So sorry about your cousin, Kasota. 

No wintery mix now, eh, Marchwind? Just snow and cold!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Oh, Kasota, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Miz Mary

SO sorry Kasota .......

were ya able to get your vanity in ?!?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

My sorrow is with you Kas.

.
.
.
.
4" so far ... snow warning doesn't expire until 6 AM but it should stop snowing in a couple more hours. Just a lot of wind and this is a dry snow so there will be a lot of blowing & drifting.

I kind of hate to say in case it gets jinxed ... but we may have our homestead paid off by February ... if all goes right. We've been waiting 3 months for an appraiser for land we inherited that is(was) on contract. The purchase agreement/contract ended the middle of last month, but they're still interested. Appraisal came in last Friday and paperwork is at the title co as of today.


----------



## Marchwind

Hugs Kasota, it a happy ending for him but say for all that loved him and will miss him. Remember only the pain free happy days of his life.

Weever, I love this stuff, as you know. The roads in town are aweful. We really didn't get much snow just a few inches, maybe a few more due today. Flights are all messed up, cancelations, and delays equal unhappy travelers which means we get yelled at a lot . Oh well, it's all in a days work.

Great news MLF!


----------



## Kasota

Thank you all. Missing him, for sure, but grateful for having had him in our lives for so long. 

Yes, the vanity is IN!!!! Woooot! I still have to put up the baseboards and put the new cabinet together for the towels but all the tough stuff is DONE! And the bill was about 1/2 what I expected. I think he gave us the "old lady discount."  Bless him so! It really helped!! 

I go back to my kidney doc on Thursday. I hope it goes okay. Normally we work on MLK day (the 19th) but we are opening up some phone lines and I volunteered to work. I do get another comp day off so I'm taking Monday off. It's my bd and I plan to do a whole lot of nuthin but knittin.  

Off to work I go...


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, I'm so sorry for your loss. How is Grannie Annie taking it? Give her a big hug from me.
Yea on the vanity, and the discount!:thumb:

Cyndi, all appendages crossed that everything goes as you want it, how wonderful to be mortgage free!:sing:

Susang, I hope you all feel better soon.:kiss:

Dh is off to work, and I'm heading out back to get everyone breakfast. 
Hey WIHH, wasn't it you who shared that meme with the guy frozen after feeding his critters? That's pretty much where it's at lately around here. 
No more snow, the last few days, but holy moly, it's gonna really take a nose dive in temps tonight. Going to enjoy our high later today of 20*. Tomorrow I think it's only getting to 5* That wouldn't be so bad, but it is Nebraska, and not a day seems to go by without at least a 10-20 mph wind. Those wind chills are just nasty!:yuck:


----------



## MDKatie

Kasota, I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin. Hugs to you and your family!! 

Cyndi, that is AWESOME news! I can't wait until we have no mortgage....but that'll be YEARS from now. Hehee. 


It's snowing here today!!!! :dance: We were originally supposed to get around an inch, but now we're supposed to get 3". Yay! It's not a ton, but at least it's pretty! All the animals are nice and snug, and yesterday evening I brought the rabbits into the barn for the winter, minus the buck who has a nice sheltered outdoor hutch. I love the feeling of every animal being snug and safe, with plenty of food and water. It makes me so happy!


----------



## Taylor R.

Kas, so sorry to hear about your cousin. Our thoughts are with you.

Cyndi, woohoo!

Well, we're officially homeschooling. Our first day went good, pretty much exactly as I expected it would.


----------



## lexierowsell

Another beautiful, big healthy live lamb born last night!! No pics yet, was dark, but will get some today. Another ram!!


----------



## Woodpecker

Hugs Kas you are in my prayers too. If I can do anything let me know. How does it feel to have a new vanity? I bet it's really nice.

Lexi what did you name the other ram?

ETA: We have our first coat of snow on the roads and are expecting 1"-2". Here comes winter.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Awww, Kasota. I am so sorry about your cousin - how difficult it is to watch someone be struck down and failing.  :grouphug: 

Everyone else, enjoy your snow - but stay warm and drive safely. The Twin Cities of Minneapolis and St Paul were disastrous this morning with almost all routes into the Cities blocked due to accidents. Dozens. Possibly hundreds. When it is -20Âº F, none of the chemicals work and the sand just makes things slipperier. Glad I only have a commute that is "over the river and through the woods" and around a dozen or more lakes. 

Cyndi, I will keep you in my prayers. Only old-geezers like us can actually see that finish line - a paid off mortgage and being "debt free"! :dance: :bouncy: :nanner: 

Since the Cabin Man and I had to "go back to start" and start over, we have been working hard to double-up our payments to get it all paid off before we retire.  Such are the problems in first world countries, right? We have been blessed with good health and good jobs - so we keep at it. 

Kasota - ya got a birthday coming up? What kind of cake are we celebrating with?


----------



## Taylor R.

WIHH, we are darn near debt free, but only because we don't have a mortgage yet! We paid for our van almost in full, just financed a small amount for credit score's sake, and we have two 'credit cards' that we pay off monthly (neither balance has ever been over $50). I saw the horrible hole my parents dug themselves into just doing what so many American's do and knew I never wanted to have that hanging over my head.


----------



## kandmcockrell

My DH and i are debt free as well, in our mid 30's. Own two houses. I can honestly say that it is all due to how tight my DH has always been with money. I brought debt to our mirage, could not really help it after a divorce, but he paid it off. don't owe on any vehicles either. My DH had no credit until about a year ago. I convinced him to buy a tractor and finance it at 0% just to get some credit attached to his name. that was like dragging the horse to water and holding his head under until he drank!

I need to take a picture of the stocking progress. I also decided to make a cocoon type think for the new baby to go with the hat. So will need to take pics of them also, once they look like something.

Sorry for your loss kasota. Definitely multiple feelings in a situation like that where the person has been sick for so long.


----------



## lexierowsell

And little Mira, 2.5 weeks older than the next lamb, and the smallest of the bunch.


----------



## hercsmama

:sing:WOOHOO LEXIE!!!
That makes three healthy, right?
Fingers crossed the rest are all as healthy.:thumb:

I MAY have a buyer for one of those little rams of yours. They are pure Rambo, right?


----------



## lexierowsell

Yes Debi, these are all beautiful, perfect 100% rambos. My 4 dairy ewes will be a little later. I'm going to retain one of these ramlings, will have a ram flock after this season. 

Also yes, three normal, healthy easy babies; two rams, one ewe. And little Mira.

I have 8 more to lamb, one that twins every year, and 4 of my BFL ewes, all have delivered mults.


----------



## lexierowsell

WP- Rams here that aren't retained for breeding (or pre-sold as breeding prospects) are all bound for market. I don't name them. I am waiting to decide on the nicest ram to keep then will name him. 

Here's another photo:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

my favorite sheep names are "Rambo" and "Ewenice".


----------



## MDKatie

I knew of a ewe (eartag #4) named Euphoria.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

We had four rams named Rambo one year. They all went to freezer camp.


----------



## lexierowsell

My whole breed is rambo... Rambo the Rambo ram....


----------



## Woodpecker

lexierowsell said:


> WP- Rams here that aren't retained for breeding (or pre-sold as breeding prospects) are all bound for market. I don't name them. I am waiting to decide on the nicest ram to keep then will name him.
> 
> Here's another photo:
> 
> View attachment 42274


Thanks for your answer. Being from suburbia is so different. That and following along with you all I often forget I'm in suburbia at all not someplace say in MN!


----------



## hercsmama

It's a chilly one this morning!
I was planning on an outing today, but am staying home to break ice in water buckets instead.:yuck:
We have heaters, but in this kind of cold the tops of the tanks still freeze to about 2 inches or so. So me and a hammer shall be doing every 4 hour water checks today.
Tomorrow a friend of mine who has a lot more experience with Alpacas is coming by to help me trim Honeys teeth, and do a bit of foot trimming on both the boys.
Mollie and Mae, the two Corriedales in with Shiner, have their first ultrasound appointments on the 23 of this month. Crossing our fingers he got the job done! Speaking of bred ewe's, I have my eye, very closely on one of my Barbados. She is really starting to put on the weight in her belly...I really hope he didn't some how get her through all the fencing :facepalm:.

As far as fiber stuff, I finished the little surprise project I was working on, and will be shooting it of in the mail tomorrow. 
I'm waffling on my next project. I really need to work on that sweater I started, before my holiday knitting took over. I also have another order for one of those cowls, but I can whip those out in less than an hour, so that doesn't count. I could really use a pair of mittens for out in the pastures, I normally wear my fingerless gloves under my work gloves, but my fingers still just freeze. This morning I had to keep stopping and head back in to warm them, they kept turning white and just losing all feeling, not good.

Anybody have a suggestion on something I might like to make?


----------



## kandmcockrell

one word hercsmama: thrummed.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/family-thrummed-mittens

i just love the first picture!


----------



## Marchwind

I came home sick :yuck: I started coughing yesterday at work, had a tickle in my throat and a dry cough all day yesterday. This morning I work up with the crud. I went in but left early. I stopped off at Urgent Care on the way home, no fever, no weezing, no rattling in my chest which is good. So it is declared a virus. So I rest, don't go to work tomorrow and just take it easy for the next few days.

It is cold, snowy, and windy here. Staying in will be great! I'm off to take a nap now.

Stay warm and stay well everyone (there is a lot of crud going around).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

get well soon, Marchwind! :grouphug:

Yesterday, Autumn's ob gyn suggested that she will NOT wait until her due date to deliver so I may have to step up my game and get there sooner. :grin:

hercsmama, I also recommend the thrummed mittens - I made a pair of those goofy looking things and they are like putting your hand in a cloud. 

I love how they look like something exploded on the inside. :grin: 

BUT my go-to arctic temp mittens are my Fiddlehead mittens - carrying the floats makes them two strands thick and then you line them - so you have three strands of yarn covering you every inch of the way. They are delightful. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiddlehead-mittens


----------



## hercsmama

Look what I found!! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/convertible-thrummed-mittens









Perfection!
Thrummed, and can still get my fingers out when I have to fiddle with pasture chains and what all.
Yea!!
Thanks for the suggestion kandmcockrell, and WIHH :kiss:!
I think I'll use some of my Alpaca fiber for the actual thrums.....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

those are cool! I might have to knit a pair myself!


----------



## hercsmama

I really prefer fingerless gloves so much. 
There are just too many times I need to do something when I'm trying to keep my hand warm.
It also makes it so I don't have to constantly take them off and on if I'm in town shopping or running errands.:thumb:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I have a couple of pairs of fingerless mitts and I wear them long after I should be wearing full mittens. I hate giving up my fingers. But covering them up is better than losing them to frostbite.


----------



## Taylor R.

Whew..this homeschooling thing isn't for the faint of heart. I mean, it's nothing that I didn't anticipate, but I've not gotten to bed before 10:30 all week, and I only wish it was because I was wrapped up in the DVR and lost track of time. It's getting easier every day, though. As the kids get the hang of what I expect of them and I learn how to plan accordingly, we are able to make more and more time for the good stuff. My youngest is doing school right along with us because she tends to be a constant interruption if she's not included. I'm learning to balance things that are easy and things that challenge my little dude in each subject each day so that he doesn't get overly frustrated. Overall..it has been awesome thus far.

I'm dying to make some super fluffy mittens now! Maybe I'll get time to start some tomorrow.

Yay for new grandbabies to be, WIHH! 

Marchie, we have had a lovely respiratory virus going around my house the last couple weeks. You already know rest and plenty of fluids are in order!


----------



## hotzcatz

Aloha Fibery Friends!

The homeschooling should pay off eventually, Taylor. Most of the home schooled kids I've met have been lovely folks. Much nicer manners than their public school counterparts.

Stay warm, Marchie, and hope you feel better soon. Maybe rum laced hot chocolate?

Cute lambies! Glad they're healthy!

Have you knitted anything for the new grandbabies yet, WIHH?

Sorry about your cousin, Kas. Hope everyone has nice memories of him. Glad you're renovation project is coming along.

Loretta is a lovely hen, Woodpecker. Maybe we will have to get one like her, too. We may get new chickens for the new house although there's already three black wild looking hens that show up occasionally in the yard. Might just toss a bit of seed out and put a nesting box out there and see if they leave eggs in it.

Those thrummed mittens look really soft and warm. Wonder if thrummed socks would be as cozy? Would they fit in shoes, I suppose is another question, although we don't wear many shoes, mostly just "flip flops" as the mainland folks say. Perhaps thrummed house slippers would be good. It's getting cold here (below sixty and we don't have any house heater at all, so it's also below sixty inside as well as outside) so we've been wearing socks lately. Occasionally long sleeved shirts and jackets, too. Also, as the kids call 'em "long shorts" instead of just shorts.

Several days ago we had a crazy wind storm. It tipped several bunny hutches a bit, the bunnies weren't all that happy about it. We lost several branches off the avocado tree, several papayas and this is what the wind did to the bunny hutches.










They were heavier than I thought and I couldn't push them upright. Some ropes and block and tackle helped, though. I left one rope tied to the top of the hutch so it won't blow over again, although the wind has settled down a lot since then so guess I'll go take it off soon.










The bunnies are all upstanding citizens again. Also got their automatic watering system repaired. They'd had a day of drinking from a dish, they were a bit confused about that for a bit since generally they only find food in a dish. Dozer stuck his nose in and then snorted at me when he had water on it.

One doe was due to kindle and she had a litter of one. Never had any bunnies ever have just one before. It seems to be surviving so far. Hopefully it can stay warm enough by itself. Maile built a pretty good nest, though, and it's still out there and several days old, so things are hopeful. 










I did find this tiny Jackson's chameleon that fell out of the tangerine tree when I was tying the rope to it to get the bunny hutches back upright.










He's about the smallest Jackson's I've ever seen. He went back up into his tree pretty quickly, though.

Still crazy busy here prepping the new fixer-upper so we can hopefully move in next month. Be nice if there was some hot water, but now there's two working toilets, so that's a plus. One shower with only cold water so far and the tub is still off in lala land, may have water to it soon, not sure about drainage. One step forward and two sideways it seems. Most of the roof leaks are not leaking, but that may be from the rain slowing down. The weather should improve soon, there was a really nice rainbow.










The red roof at the end of the right side of the rainbow is my dentist's office. Guess I should print the picture and take it in for his office folks.

I'll try to pop in to the fiber forum more often, but until we get shifted to the new house time is gonna be in short supply.


----------



## Marchwind

Can I just whine and sob for a little bit :sob::sob: I just miserable. My head hurts, my body aches from coughing so hard. I cannot talk or move with out coughing. I slep but fitfully. I thought I had some NyQuil but I don't . I don't even feel like doing anything but just laying around dozing and drinking tea.

Sorry, I just had to whine a bit.


----------



## hercsmama

Huge ((HUGS)) MW.
You poor thing. I hope you can manage to get some sort of rest today.
Is there anyone near you that can run to the store for you and gt you some NyQuil, or something?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Poor Marchie... If I were near I would go get you NyQuil and cough drops and other things. 
I'd mail them but they wouldn't get there in time. 
Have you tried hot lemon and honey tea? That can help. Or hot toddies?


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all! Sorry for that I have been awol. Sometimes life is like that. 

Marchwind I sure hope you get well soon! 

Hope to catch up on the forum later today. 

Cousin's funeral is on Sunday. I can't leave mom so won't be able to make the trip as it is several states over. Wish I could be there, especially for his sister. She's really carried a lot of the family responsibilities for so long. Mom is sad today - one year anniversary of her sister's passing. Well, Chuck and his mom are together now. There is comfort in that. 

Doc visit for me today and Xrays and all. Yippie. I hope I find out I am doing okay. 

Later!


----------



## Forerunner

I don't know.....

Just seems to me that having an angora rabbit farm in Hawaii would be about as gratifying as running a lemonade stand in the Arctic circle.

:sob:













:huh:

















:sob:






.


----------



## MDKatie

Marchie, hugs to you! Feel better soon!

Hotz, I always love seeing your pictures. What a stunning rainbow! Sorry the wind wreaked some havoc on your bun cages! And good luck with the house. Just stop in now and then to let us know you're still kickin'. 

Hercs, how much are sheep ultrasounds? Have you ever used Biotracking? I love them. You can send in a blood sample (super easy to do yourself) for preg checking. It's cheap, and fast! I need to send some in for my goats. I meant to do my sheep too, but they're due in the next month or so, so I figured I may just wait it out.


----------



## Marchwind

As a matter of fact I have a hot toddy or two steeping. I have Breath Easy tea which I love, I make a concoction of lemons, honey, turmeric, and ceyanne. After I posted I went back to bed and just woke up. I need to eat but have no appetite. Thankfully I have left over hash I made last weekend, that with an egg with hold me over. I just got off the phone with my friend Jan, who was such a blessing when I broke my arm. She is going to get me some nyquil. I told her to shoot it through the mail slot so she doesn't catch what I have.

Thank you all for all the hugs. They are appreciated more than I can say. I have no doubt if you were close by you would be over here


----------



## Miz Mary

Poor Marchwind ! Praying for healing ! Have you put Vicks on the bottom of your feet ?? Then put on socks ... should help that cough !! 

Hotcatz, cool pics !


----------



## MDKatie

OH, and I forgot to say earlier how much respect I have for you Minnesnowtans (and other people living in frigid winter regions), especially those who have livestock! Our wind chill this morning was around -12*F! The weather guy said it "may" warm up to feel like it is 0*F by midday. Yikes! Actual temperature may get up to 20, but we're having some major wind gusting. 

My goats were all shivering yesterday afternoon, so they got brought into the barn. It still gets below freezing in the barn, but just barely. The sheep water trough had a good solid few inches of ice this morning, and I had to use a metal t-post to bash a hole through it. I am thinking about investing in a de-icer, but I worry about shorting wires, shocking sheep, etc. I don't have electric nearby, so I'd have to run an extension cord, which I'm not thrilled about. 

I can't imagine how people manage in temps like -25, and for multiple weeks in a row! At least here these frigid temps usually don't stick around that long!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

awww, Marchwind, I am so sorry you are "under the weather".  I do NOT "like" at all! 


I had one of those nights last night, too - with the sinus drainage and itchy throat and coughing and unable to get my airway clear. Vaporub and peppermint oil and then some Butterscotch Schnapps :buds: finally did the trick and I got some sleep. 

I was already scheduled for my annual physical this morning, so I saw my doctor - my lungs were clear, no fever - so it must have just been oooky sinusey throaty stuff. I got a "thumbs up" on my physical and had blood drawn, scheduled a mammogram, and an MRI for both shoulders so that we can see whats going on there- rotator cuff issues. There is plenty we can do about it before we talk about "cutting".  

I am just thankful it isn't anything more since I am packing for the Texas baby trip a week from today! :nanner:

and yes, I have been knitting baby hats for the new little Texan.  and I have several projects to take with me to work on while I am there. :grin: 

Hotzcatz, I can't get over how beautiful that rainbow and sky are. Glad the big winds didn't injure "any bunny". :rollseyes:

I just shoveled out the sidewalk here at work -nobody told me we were expecting this much snow - I thought Kasota was gonna get it all and it was just gonna skim us. I figured we'd just get a dusting - but this is much more than that and it is still coming down. 

Have a great day, folks! 

Marchie, I have a recipe for "Mom's Magic Tea" that cures everything - sounds like what you are already doing - cinnamon, lemon, honey, tea, orange with a little brandy or bourbon to help quieten the cough and let you sleep through the worst of it. 

So glad you have a friend close by to bring you some NyQuil. 

When I am sick like that, all I do is sip beef broth or chicken broth from bouillon. For some reason that really seems to help give me a little "strength" and the will to go on. If I were closer, we could each have one end of the sofa, cover up with cushy, squishy, fuzzy blankies in our jammies and sip our toddies all day and blow our noses. 

Hugs from all of us! :grouphug:


----------



## susang

MW so sorry about crud, DH and I have been sick a couple days now. Our kids left Sunday morning, we knew we would get it. Our greats were sick while they were here. Poor hubs gets so congested, he won't drink tea I may try again today. Mine is in nose and head. Now I'm whining, it just isn't getting better. 
The good news I'm getting knitting done, makes me happy.


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all! 

Oh, I am behind on everything and everyone these days. 

Had my big appointment with the kidney doc today and he thinks things are looking good. GFR is still off, but the more weight I lose the better it gets. My kidneys apparently look "nice and normal" and had no stones. They are even the same size - which they had not been for some time - so healing was still going on since the last time they say me. Yay!! Plus, my BP is not just in the "normal" zone - it is now in the "look at how awesome your BP is" zone. Has not been that way for decades.  

Here is the funny part, though. This was actually the first time I saw this particular doc. He was young, enthusiastic, engaging. I was working on a cowl when he came into the room and quickly went to put it away and he said, "Stop! What is that you're working on? Is it a cowl? What kind of yarn? I really like those colors...." Long and short it turns out his mom is an avid knitter and just made his wife a cowl and now he is all interested in yarn and knitting. He thinks his mom wants to spin. He asked oodles of questions about where to get fiber. How funny is that? We spent twice as long talking about fiber and yarn as we did my kidneys. :cute:

Today is the anniversary of my Aunt's passing - my mom's closest sister. Mom is doing okay. Sad, but doing okay, which I am grateful for - especially with Chuck's funeral coming up on Sunday. 

MW I hope you are feeling better! And you, too, WIHH and Susang! Prayers for anyone I missed. 

I am looking forward to the weekend. I have Monday off. 

Yay!


----------



## Miz Mary

I got my first seed catalog in the mail ! How exciting ! Makes me miss my FIL .... we used to decide together what crazy fun different new things to grow this year .... think I will plant him a tree ..... hmmm ...he would like that ! 

Kasota thats really neat about your Dr, AND all the good news your getting !! Sounds like your doing great in the health dept !!! 

I was at the junk store today and seen a teenage girl sitting on a couch knitting with dpns ..... SOCKS ! Her first pair ! I told her how wonderful they were, she was a natural ! When I asked who taught her to knit .... she proudly stated, " I taught myself from the internet " ! WAY COOL !! We chatted a few minutes and I let her know to value her work ( she mentioned selling it ) and not under charge -- she was shocked and pleased that I was really impressed with her work !! Does my heart good to see a younger person enjoying the craft !! ( I FEEL OLD NOW !!! )


----------



## betty modin

Just wanted to 'tell the world' that my newest grandbaby arrived on Tuesday morning-safely, after a hard labor-at 8lbs 8oz and 19 inches...a bit of a chubby one it seems. I hope to visit in mid February.
I'm glad I made the sweater in 6-9 month size-his mama says he's eating on the hour!

betty


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

congrats, Betty! Healthy babies are such a blessing-something we too often take for granted. 

Kasota, give Granny Annie a hug from all of us here- :grouphug: I cannot begin to imagine what it is like to have lived so long that you have buried most all the people you knew and loved. Our siblings are our collective history and memory. I have 4 siblings and cannot imagine what it is like to lose that part of your history, that part of yourself.  So thankful you doctr's report was a good one! Keep up the good work!

We had an honestogoodness blizzard all day yesterday- it was miserable and dangerous out there, so of course, after work, we had to go grocery shopping! 

Now we are safely tucked in, the fire is roaring, and I have grand hopes of not going anywhere!


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota hugs to your mom. Great news about your kidneys and even better news about your doctor. Make sure you request to see him when you ho back.

WIHH we had a blizzard yesterday too. I'm do glad I didn't have toor can't go anywhere. We got about 6" of snow over night, I think it's still coming down but I can't see from my vantage point if the sofa.

I am feeling a lot better this morning than I was yesterday, thank goodness. I still feel yucky but I'm feeling much more human. I think I even feel like taking a shower today and I have a wee bit of an appetite. All that sleep I think did the trick.


----------



## lexierowsell

I'm devastated. I found little Mira dead this morning.


----------



## au natural

I'm so sorry Lexi...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Lexi. I am so sorry.


----------



## Osiris

hey peeps, 
Just been layin' low burnin wood and stayin warm. Started on my green warp. Nothing very interesting, just....green and woven. Had frozen pipes the other day. Thankfully thawed out and nothing broke. Been down this road about a dozen times. Been really lucky too. Never had a broken pipe. I think it's time to switch to that "PEX" felxible 
line. 
I started wearing my old felt liners for slippers. I really like felt. You guys know they are now selling the traditional russian felt boot online for a mere $300+. 
http://zdarbootusa.com/ Nice but a little out of my price range. 
Ebay had them too for less. Bout $150 with shipping. 

Stay warm!


----------



## featherbottoms

I'm sorry Lexi.


----------



## Marchwind

Oh Lexi :sob::sob: any clue about what happened? I would've absolutely devastated too. Big hugs sweetie!!


----------



## MDKatie

I'm sorry, Lexi. :Bawling:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm sorry Lexi.


----------



## kandmcockrell

That just stinks! She seemed to be doing so well.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Lexie, Im so sorry about your lamb. Not every year is like this. Lambing in my experience tends to go in cycles and a extremely bad year is followed by a wonderful year. 

Well the new year has started off busy and breathless. House sitting, being sick, going to Denver for a 2 day conference, coming home to discover that we are under quarantine. Well the chickens..... No eggs or meat sales. For eight months! They found a free range duck flock 20 miles away with bird flu and immediately imposed a 40 mile quarantine. The news is reporting it is safe to eat the meat and eggs but in the next breath reminding people that the avian flu has jumped to people before. Nobody is sure what to do and what is restricted...... I guess I won't be getting chicks this spring. I'm just glad I was late ordering them


----------



## hercsmama

:Bawling: Oh Lexie. I am so sorry.

LAC, that really stinks. Hopefully it is isolated, and you won't need to worry.

So, guess which utterly adorable person I met today?:sing:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Lexie, I'm so sorry!

LAC, that's not good. Hopefully it won't spread.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

did you meet SvenskaFlicka!??!?!?!?! is she not totally adorable!??!?!


----------



## Miz Mary

SO sorry Lexi .....thats heartbreaking .........

LAC, thats interesting .... and scary ! I wouldnt know what to do with my chicken eggs !! How long is the quarantine ??


----------



## Kasota

Betty Modin, congratulations on that new grandbaby!! Wooot! 

Miz Mary, I was in Menards the other day and saw seed racks going up!! It won't be long! 

TY so, WIHH. I will for sure give her a warm hug from everyone. She said pretty much the same thing the other day. When you lose your friends and family of your own generation you don't have anyone to remember "with" you. "I can tell you stories, but it'sn not the same as two people saying "remember when...." She is a spunky Granny Annie, though. If I do 1/2 as well as she has done in life I will be content. With all that she has gone through in her life...and to still have that wonderful sense of curiosity and sense of humor. I feel pretty lucky. 

Glad you survived the blizzard. Here in Minnesota it's what we do. Blizzard engulfing you? Quick! Run out and get milk and bread. Even if you don't need it. Even if you have no milk drinkers. And don't forget the toilet paper.  

Marchwind, I am so glad you are feeling better! Oh, yay!!! Sleep can be such a blessing! 

Lexi, that is just so sad about little Mira. I know you must be just heartbroken.  Any clue what caused her death? 

Osiris, pictures please of the green warp. Glad nothing broke with the frozen pipes! That's just miserable! 

Oh, LAC, that is just rotten about the quarantine. Ugh. Never dull. Glad you hadn't ordered chicks yet. 

Debi, I'll bet you met Svenska! Isn't she a sweetie? Did you see the shop? Did you get your wheel? Did you bring back any yarn? Did you meet Philip? 
Stop teasing us and spit it out!! LOL!!!!


----------



## hercsmama

OMGoodness! Cutest thing ever!!!
BTW, I was right in my guess of what she is making, and...I'll let her tell ya'll about her other surprise......I am evil, I know...:sing:

Seriously, she is really just too sweet. Her shop is just wonderful too. She's just a bitty thing, but a HUGE enabler. LOL!
Poor dh was sweating bullets that I was going to walk out of there with half the shop in the car. I did get one of her gorgeous braids, a merino superwash, that I'm going to spin up into sock yarn.
I wish we could have had a longer visit, but I screwed up and tried to surprise her, and it back fired as she was in York when we got there.:facepalm:
So I ended up having to call her and let her know we were there. Oh well, at least I finally managed to get out there, and pick up my wheel!
She is currently resting after her long drive home, next to Miss Serephine. Serephine seems thrilled with the company, lol.


----------



## Osiris

Oh Lexi, so sorry. Didn't see your post til now. I thought it was the first post. Let's hope L.A.C. is right about the cycles. Next year will be good.


----------



## lexierowsell

Thank you all for your sympathies. A few glasses of wine and 4 ounces of merino into the evening, I can write more. 

Little Mira, my miracle baby was the first born lamb of my season, the day before my dead babies started arriving. My theory is that her mama was infected with CVV at the very beginning of the two week period that it can affect the babies. She wasn't deformed, and she obviously had all of her internal workings.

She was tiny, if I said she weighed a pound at birth I'd have been being generous with my guess. Her mama was perfect, especially for a maiden-- very attentive, tons of milk, super tolerant and thus, Mira survived. I didn't pull her because of this.

She was always odd. Would run off on her own, and cry and stress her mama into searching (they're in a 3 acre flat, square pen-- she wasn't ever lost or out of sight). She would try to nurse off every sheep in the field, including the 3 wethers and my saintly ram (Debi- Washington makes a great nanny! She was bumping on his substantial NOT-udders and he'd only walk away from her, never turned on her!).

I gathered her up in my arms every day since 19 Dec; I knew she'd never be more than a pet and wanted her to be sweet. She would run to me, screaming her fool head off and her mama (0564, previously so feral I have never named her) would trot up and snuffle me for the inevitable treats I *always* have. 

This morning I went out in cold rain (32*), with plans to give extra hay and more treats. The dread hit me when I called for my tiny and she didn't come screaming. I threw a couple forks of hay over the gate and went in. 0564 marched over and yelled at me, obviously stressed. 

I found my beautiful tiny Mira laying dead, just inches outside the house. 

I gathered her up, texted Steve, and sat in the mud crying with her in my arms. Her mama came and bawled with me. 









When I get a few seconds of realism without being sad, I know that it's likely for the best. She was only ever to be a pet. I should only keep a few of those, and I already have several. 

My heart is broken, and my everything hurts. Her mama is mourning and searching. Farming is so hard. If you don't care enough to hurt, you shouldn't be in this game but caring tears you to pieces. 
















Rest easy, my tiny sweet angel.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Poor little Mira.

This is the reason I was in York when Hercsmama called:
His name is Leor. (Hebrew for light.)


----------



## lexierowsell

Wee Leor! I will always love babies. Too much.


----------



## Miz Mary

My FAVORITE ... orange kitties !!! HI Leor !!!


----------



## hercsmama

Isn't he just too cute?!
I got to hold him, and he and I had a nice chat, while Kelsey ran next door I babysat. Just too cute!


----------



## Marchwind

Lexi I have no words 

Betty congratulations on your newest grand baby. I'm glad everyone is healthy and doing well in spite of the rough delivery.

SvenskaFlicka he is adorable. Please get him to advert ASAP and get him checked out and vaccinated. I have a few orange kitties, love them 

I'm feeling better still, yay! I'm going to wait until later today to make a determination as to whether or not I'll go back to work tomorrow as of yesterday I still had a fever. This afternoon if I still have one I will stay home another day.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

We got Leor from the Adopt a Pet, he had his shots and has a check up Monday. 
You're right, he is trouble!


----------



## Woodpecker

So sorry Lexi.

Very cute kitten Sven.

Glad your feeling better Marchie.


----------



## PKBoo

Lexi - so so sorry to hear about your flock and little Mira. You described farming and the heartaches so well - you put into words exactly the feelings of it all.

We have lost a few lambs at birth, but last year was the first we lost one that was several weeks old, and thought was thriving. It's heartbreaking, and my thoughts and prayers are with you. 

LAC - scary stuff! Just told DH about it, and he brought up a good point - we have birds and sparrows flying in and out of our chicken coop al the time! How do you control stuff like that?

It has been COLD here! MDKatie - you said it so well - how do you northerners deal with this bitter cold all the time? I know it's a matter of what you're used to, but sheesh! I'd rather have cold than hot, but this is a ittle ridiculous!

Had to bring the goats into the barn because of the cold. Our buck lost a lot of condition during rut, then ended up with a high worm load, then got pneumonia! He's got a coat on and a heat lamp in his pen, so I'm hoping he'll make it. He's not looking good right now 

But good news!! A local Amish farmer that we get our milk from (when the goats are not in milk) is going to take our milk cow Gurty! We have 5 cows/steers in a 2-ac pasture, and we just don't have enough room for them. We don't have the time to milk her anymore since DH took this new job, so it doesn't make sense for us to keep her. BUT, we just can't sell her! 

This Amish farmer treats his animals well, and we've known him for quite a few years now, and he's good to his animals. So he's going to take her, and we're going to get 'free' milk, and we can have her back if life changes for us and we have more time for her. Win-win situation all around. We're both happy about it! :sing:


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Happy kitten day. I love orange kitties. Have one right now. They are fun. 

The quarantine is for 8 months right now. There were two flocks who got sick (both now taken care of). The original flock was a flock of ducks which swam in a pond with the wild ducks. Currently wild ducks are the carriers and we've known that for a while......... That guy was dumb. The second flock with sick birds had contact with the original flock. 

I have sparrows in my chicken pen too. Even when I fence them out they sit on the top of the pen and poo inside...... Right now I'm in the "do the best I can and pray for the rest" mode. They are mass killing wild birds in the area (although not the smaller song birds, more the ducks and geese and turkeys). I am up from the river and so only see the waterfowl flying over, so I hope that it will miss me. It's pretty scary when you see these guys out carrying red garbage bags, dresses up like Ebola doctors. They keep telling us it is safe it won't jump to people............


----------



## susang

Love the orange kitty, the picks look like he has no tail??? Is he six toed or is the way he has his paw spread??
Feeling a little better, hubby very congested he has COPD so I worry about his coughing.
Good news got a couple projects done yesterday and a new one started today.
Oh! I also completed my garden order from Territorial Seed, set for delivery first half of April. Itching to get outside and start turning beds and compost pile, but it's damp and foggy. Don't mind the cold not that it's that cold but don't need the damp right now.
I am a TV addict, well it has to be on all the time, noise. We watch a lot on Netflix. Yesterday I started watching 'Call the Midwife' wonderful. Music is awesome from the 50's. It's just a charming series about real life situations and everyday life.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Ahh *Lexi*, I was so rooting for Myra. I'm sorry.

Cute kittah, *Svensksa *... my last otange tabby was Calypso (after Jacques Cousteau's ship)

Yay for the end of the 'crud' *Marchie*.

Extra warm hugs for Grannie Annie. Whoop Whoop for such a great medical report *Kas*!!

*Hercs *... can't wait for recipient to get their surprise! Pictures need from recipient!

I haven't met Svenska in person, but she is such a total delight to talk with on the phone! What wheel did you get from her?

*L.A.C.* ... that _is _scary! If that happened around here, I'm not sure what we would do. Hard to feed & care for birds laying or getting ready to lay next spring knowing the eggs were questionable.

*Osiris*, what region in IL are you? I'm NW (between Rock Falls & Tampico). Plenty of fiber festivals in IL. If you're central/west central IL, I can connect you with fiber guilds ... and you _must_ try to make our Homesteading Weekend in June.

It's been a terrible last few days weather wise .... snow (about 5"-7") but mostly the _wind_ & cold!! It has been a dry snow that blows so easily and sustained winds of 25-35 mph with gusts of 50 mph. Highs in the single digits and wind chills -20 to -35. Brrr! Just last night (early morning) someone hit an electric pole down the road & we (and 350+ others) were without power for 8 hours. Thankfully, that doesn't affect us too much since we heat with wood & have a gas stove but I really feel for the folks that woke up to their houses being under 50.

Son got a new job and he & D-I-L are moving to TN (south of Nashville). :sigh: He has cousins from his father's side living in the area. Not Fair having 2nd grandchild (next July) 8 hours away!!

Congrats for new grandbaby, *Betty*!!!


----------



## hercsmama

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...530184-double-table-norwegian-wheel-sale.html

I got this one.
She's really very sweet, and for the price, I couldn't pass her up.


----------



## Osiris

Another wheel! How many is that now??? :clap:
Yeah Lexi, for every door that closes another one opens. Count your blessings and your healthy lambs. Animal husbandry would take its toll on my emotions I'm sure.

Beautiful kitty. All babies are cute. I don't have animals and I doubt I could handle it at my age. I had thought about chickens but I don't know. Between job and this building Not sure I have the energy for it. 

Just got an email from Weaving today - having a January sale - $20 for one year subscription. Not bad. It's a newsletter subscriber special. Gotta sign up for them. 

Also Georgia Yarn sent me an email about their sale. Bamboo - $6 lb. Whoa!
http://www.gayarnco.com/ I don't need any more yarn!

And I got the *HT January Newsletter*! Thanks guys! Really cool!

Some of us were chatting about solving problems with weaving on another thread. I've been working on those scarves for the shelters and having some problems myself. The yarn I'm using for the weft (that green stuff) 'looked' fairly close to the warp size. but apparently it wasn.t The patterns weren't showing up at all. It was getting compressed. I increased the SETT from 8 to 10 and it still wasn't showing. So I decided the only thing to do is double the weft yarn. I rigged up a small 'doubling stand'. Pulled one thread thru the bottom of another cone and wound them together onto a bobbin. It's not as tightly spun as I'd like it but it works. The patterns are coming out now. The top 2 twill rows are after doubling the weft yarn. 

Also, not sure if others have encountered this, but if a pattern isn't showing up on the front of the cloth, try reversing the pattern tie-up to the _unmarked_ boxes. Ex: 1-2, 2-3, 3-4, reverse the tie-up to 3-4, 1-4, 1-2 and pattern comes out on top!! Some tie-ups are written for 'sinking' shed. Unless it says so you can't tell. By tying the shafts that aren't marked - you reverse it front to back. I've also read throwing from the other side can help, but I'm a lefty and it starts from the left with me whether it likes it or not! 
Note: those red and green things are my bobbin winders. Made from old bench hand grinders! 

*MLF:* I'm in Des Plaines. Right by Ohare. I'm definitely goin to the fest in Gray's Lake!


----------



## hercsmama

Osiris said:


> Another wheel! How many is that now??? :clap:


I only have three, with the latest addition. SOME people on here have way more than I do. I'm working hard to catch up! LOL!
I'm still looking for an antique Irish Castle one, and I'd really like to get a little traveler of some sort. Then of course there are the Great Wheels, need one of those. An Indian Head would be nice...and so on, and so on, and so on....:facepalm:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have five wheels. Philip has one. I had six. My mom didn't believe I could actually sell one of my antiques. But I got that Swedish ****** which is still with WIHH so one needed to go. 
It was so nice to meet Hercsmama yesterday. She's sweet. 
Little Leor is sleeping on my lap while I knit.


----------



## Marchwind

Susang love Call the Midwife. You know it is based on the journal of the lead charecter? Il love to read the books.

I don't know if you all saw the news about the horrible pileup on I94. That is just down 
the road from me. As of this morning the hwy was still closed in both directions. There were 192 vehicles involved, 76 of those were trucks, one carrying hazmat, one carrying fireworks. It's crazy, I'd like to know who thought it was a good idea truck hazmat and fireworks during a blizzard. Here's a link to the accidents http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/27801921/1-dead-after-90-car-pileup-outside-kalamazoo

I decided to take tomorrow off from work, I still have a low grade fever. My neighbor is a nurse, if she is home tomorrow I'll see if she has a stethoscope and can listen to my chest.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

He's a helper!


----------



## Osiris

Marchi, not telling you what to do, but if you have pneumonia, even borderline, you'll need help. Likely antibio's.

*I keep a pound of "Blue Vervain" in my stash at all times. Whatever you got in your lungs a couple cups of it in a strong tea it kicks it out - pronto. Nasty tasting stuff - super bitter, but you can flavor it with honey and mint. It's a godsend tho. Even my daughter goes for it when she has a chest cold - and she won't touch cough syrup! Blue vervain should be in every medicine cabinet. Check with your neighbor soon! The coughing thing doesn't sound good. The problem with pneumonia is you can get it again and again once you've had it. The infection leaves scar tissue in your lungs and that's the first place the bug will congregate when you get a cold.


----------



## Miz Mary

Osiris, I love your Doubling Stand ....but you _know_ a spinning wheel would have plyed them together in no time ?!?! Hee Hee.......someday YOU will have a wheel, as WIHH will have a loom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marchwind

Way to enable MizMary 

Thanks for the tip Osiris. If it is pneumonia and it is viral antibiotics still won't do any good. I'll check into the blue vervian, I've never hear of it.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Marchwind. I'm so sorry you are not well yet! There is so much nasty crud going around. 

Svenksa, love your new kitten! My favorite cat was a big ol' orange tom named Harley. 

Osiris, I have never heard of Blue Vervain. I'll have to look that one up. Thank you for the tip! 

Debi, how do you like your new wheel? Are you having fun? 

I am hoping for a quiet day. I have all the difficult stuff done with the bathroom. Still have one piece of baseboard to put on but the paint on was drying when I went to bed. I need to put together my little cabinet. If I get the cabinet put together it will be a major victory. I hate such projects. I get frustrated and all my hair falls out and I have to glue it back on and that takes forever. 

My cousin will be laid to rest today. He was a Marine and will be buried with military honors. It seems so strange that he is gone. Rest in peace, Chuck.


----------



## Osiris

My deepest sympathies Kasota. My heart is with you. 

MIZ MARY: Stop It!! I thought that several times while making it. :happy2:

There are lots of herbs for lung ailments/health, Mullein is another one. But B.V. is the best and fastest in my opinion. Just personal experience. If you can get in in bulk, you're better off than those pre-packaged tea bags. 
I've bought from this place and have always been pleased. 
https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/vervain/profile

DISCLAIMER: ******IT WORKS FOR ME BUT WOULD NEVER RECOMMEND IT FOR ANYONE ELSE****** 
There! That should cover it! ;-)


----------



## Kasota

Osiris, I know that plant - just by another name! I know it as Wild Hyssop or sometimes Herb of Grace. I have some growing in my garden.


----------



## Woodpecker

My deepest sympathies Kas.

I finish another round of chemo tomorrow. I am also due for more tests in Febuary, I hate this part.


----------



## Osiris

Woodpecker, We're all here for you and sending our prayers your way. :kiss:


Kasots: Not sure...they look similar. Blue vervain is Verbena hastata. I always check the latin to be sure the plant is the same. Vervain has a very coarse rough texture to the leaves. That's a giveaway. Grows about 6 ft tall. Non descript small blue flowers on spikes. Pretty unmistakable flower:
http://www.flowerspictures.org/flower-pictures/blue-vervain_3.html



The hyssop family seems to be all good pulmonary remedies.


----------



## lexierowsell

Just delivered a healthy baby, is up and searching for the teat. This one is extra special-- born to the little ewe I saved last year (Jan 15, almost a year to the day) after being eviscerated by dogs. 

I also have an experienced ewe who twins always in labor. She's looking poor this year, watching her close.


----------



## lexierowsell

Large healthy ewe lamb out of Cleo, my miracle sheep. She was torn open from ribs to udders by roaming dogs, and her hind right leg was shredded. I managed to doctor her through it all, and here she is today!


----------



## lexierowsell

My mature ewe, Martha, is struggling, as I kind of expected. She delivered a healthy live ram lamb, but couldn't stand to nurse or lick him. I offered him to Cleo, she took him like white on rice. 

Martha is exhausted, but I think she still has another lamb in there. I went in a little to check, no lamb in the birth canal and the sacs are still intact. Having some supper then back out to check. If no progress, I'll go further in and feel around.


----------



## lexierowsell

Good news! Little Martha passed her afterbirth and seems to be on the upswing. The ram lamb is staying with Cleo, so Martha is set to recover all on her own. 

Thank God. 

I really needed to catch a break with the lambs.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

*Osiris*, bad news ... Midwest Fiber & Folk Art Festival (Grayslake) in no more. I'm bummed. It was a great festival with a lot of vendors, fashion show, fleece competition, classes. :sigh:

Happy news, *Lexie*!


----------



## Osiris

:facepalm::grump::grumble: Bet they heard I was comin' Drat!
Guess I'll have to hit the one in Cedarville in April. That or the one in 'Rock Falls' in June... 


*Lexi*, so glad to see you back into it. Beautiful little lammie!


----------



## lexierowsell

Today is beef freezer camp day, so didn't have much time to spend oogling my lambs during morning chores, but all my mamas and all my lambies are bright and bouncy this morning!!
















Excuse all the wool. I'm a terrible procrastinator and never picked it up after one of my shearing episodes. Every time I plan to do it, I always find an excuse or reason not to... /ashamed


----------



## Kasota

Osiris, I am so in agreement about checking the Latin names to be sure of what you are getting. Sometimes common names can refer to more than one plant, depending on the region. That said, I LOVE the common names. They sing to my heart in ways the Latin never could. Feverfew. Earth Smoke. Coltsfoot. Dragon's Bane. Life Root. Meadowsweet. 

http://holisticonline.com/herbal-med/hol_herb_directory_index.htm 
This is a nice site that lets you look things up by common name or scientific name. 

But one of my favorites is this one but it's easy to get lost there for hours...
http://www.swsbm.com/HOMEPAGE/HomePage.html


((((WP))))) Sure am thinking of you and keeping you in prayers, honey!!! 

Congrats on another healthy lamb, Lexi! And thank God indeed for Martha coming along! 

Cyndi - what happened ot Miedwest Fiber and Folk Art Festival? 

I am trying to have a relaxing day off work with nothing much to do other than fibery stuff. However my sister stopped over early. I was still in my jammies getting a rare and much cherished late start to the day. I suppose I will have to get dressed and be social. LOL!


----------



## Miz Mary

LOVE the farmy sheepy pics Lexie !!

Drama in my world , BOOO !! 
The SIL called yesterday all in a fuss calling DH a liar and we are spending all of FIL's money and hiding it from her ... she has PI taking pictures of us doing so , telling him he is going to jail .... she is living out of a free food pantry and has no money for food ... 
she wants copies if FIL's old will and the new one with the changes he made before he passed away , she is convinced he was rich and SHE was the original heir .... ( none of which is true ) He did change it this last year , we get the house/IRA to pay for it , and she gets the Life insurance/SSI ..... 
2 Years ago Dad co signed for a house for her and her husband .... that was to be her final place /help ... her & the husband got divorced last year and she decided she didnt want the house , so she got 30, 0000 and had to spend it all so she could continue getting her monthly disability check .... wow ... 

I cant handle confrontation .... I have anxiety attacks and heart racing etc ...... BOOOOOOO !!!!! Hopefully when the life insurance check gets here for her she will go away !! 

On a HAPPY note, demonstration was fun , even if it was slow !! I took a drop spindle and learned more about the Japanese form of weaving using lots of strings hanging from a circular device called Takadai .....

http://www.weavingobserver.com/blog/kumihimo-japanese-method-of.html

This wasnt there, but check out this ..... WOW !!! 

http://youtu.be/sWeYCJiCG_I


I am excited to start a new weaving project, and I have a new hat on the needles !


----------



## Osiris

*Miz Mary*, I work for an attorney (I'm not one thankfully) but when family disputes go in this direction over wills and such, the best thing you can do is consult one. Shop around, get referrals, but talk with one. Don't be engaging her if she's got a PI on you. Protect yourself and your husbandnow before it gets out of hand. If she files something even frivolous in court, you'll be dragged into it like it or not. Nip it in the bud. Talk with an atty. Please! .....Now help me down off my soapbox~
COOL Weaving though!!! I was looking at the continuous strand weaving. Triangle loom and rectangular loom. Pretty cool!

*Kasota*, Thanks for the links. I use common names too. I don't know the Latins ...except echinacea! LOL I only use them for reference. Queen of the Prairie, Bouncing Bet, Valerian Root, Wind Ginger and Garlic, Nettle, Iris, bee balm, bergamot; all my friends. Here's a cute site I found last year. http://herbalisl.blogspot.com/
She is quite the herbalist. And has offered a number of interesting takes on plants I've come to dislike; like Teasel and even Knotweed. I gained a new respect for them. 

*Cyndi*: I wonder of 90 will actually have 2 lanes by the time the Cedarville gig comes along!!


----------



## lexierowsell

Good morning Frankie! 









First real success story this season. 

Found this little guy (36 hrs old) in the field last night, nearly dead, chilled from not enough milk, bully lambs pushed him off his (adoptive*) mother. 

Got him inside, and we were sure he was a goner-- so cold my thermometer would not register a temp (min is 85*... norm is 103). I put Steve (who runs much warmer than I do!!) in a chair with hot water bottle, heat lamp and blow drier. 

It took about an hour to come up in temp enough to get a read of 90.2, and he steadily improved from there. Two and a half hours later he read out 101.7!!

















He slept in a box by my bed last night, but managed to climb out and get into bed w Zanna (my red dobe), who really didn't mind at all. Woke up again at 5:20... He was under the bed... Time to get up!!

*Martha, Frank's natural mama, is struggling herself. She was in poor condition when she went into labor and had a long hard labor. It took everything out of her. Fortunately, I had another ewe deliver around the same time, and she took Frank eagerly. I'm working on Martha in the barn-- looking for success #2.


----------



## Miz Mary

Frankie is ADORABLE , looks like he has quite a personality ! 

Thanks Osiris, we have a lawyer that we just did our wills with last month ..... she doesnt have the money to hire a PI, I think she was blowing steam ....... all of our paperwork has been done with the lawyer before FIL passed .... no probate .... DH is executor 

SUNSHINE ! Sure makes a happy mood, but it's chilly !


----------



## 7thswan

Hi. I've been busy. But I came here to pout. I can't find my fablious needle case with most of my DP's my Mom bought me. I think they might have fallen out of the car while dh and I were shopping( I always knit hats while dh drives). I've been upset for 2 days and tearing things apart,looking. I want to cry.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh no 7thswan- :sob: :sob: :sob: KEEP LOOKING!!!!!


----------



## lexierowsell

I grabbed a 1/2lb bag of extra fine flax top last week at the fiber shop, and have been spinning it. Big change from wool, but I'm having fun with it. 









And Frankie!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Miz Mary.  BOOO Hiss to drama. I hope it gets better for you!!! 

Osiris, that's a nice link! Thank you very much! 

Lexi, Frankie is cute as a bug. Poor Martha. I feel badly for her. 

Oh, no 7thSwan! I hope you find your needles!! That is just rotten.  What WIHH said! Keep looking! 

I hope Marchwind is feeling better and I wonder about WP today, too. 

And where is our DBA? Stop in and wave just so we know you are okay. 

Crazy busy day at work because I had yesterday off. You always end up paying for those days off. LOL! I am hoping to get a bunch of stuff done tomorrow. All I really want to do is sit in my bed and knit. 

Yesterday I washed up some really beautiful fleece. Maybe about 20-30% of the fleece. It's was Icelandic x Montadale and it really is beautiful. It has an undercoat that is the softest gray... so very beautiful. Then it has some longer stuff that is creamy colored and a few chocolate brown patches. I set the brown stuff aside for now and washed up some of the gray and cream. I've never worked with an Icelandic fleece before - cross or otherwise. I have combs. I have a hackle. I have hand carders and a drum carder, too. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hello my dear Kasota. I'm sorry, I know I havent been posting much. I do stop by and read every so often, but usually not long enough to post, don't have anything fiber related to post about.
I'm still working and trying to stay thawed out. A guy at work quit so I have been getting more days/hours. Been spending lots of time planning and replanning this years gardens and been getting some seeds started.
Also working on designing a greenhouse/ bunny barn that i am going to try to get built this summer if funding permits.

A big hearty HOWDY to everyone.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, DBA. So glad that you surfaced! 

You don't have to have fibery things to post.  I LOVE gardening and lots of others here do, too. 

I am itching to plant things but I'm still all frozen and covered in snow. BUT the days are getting longer.  Soon... Spring will be here!


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm here too Kas. Just a little tired from chemo yesterday. Im also worried about the MRI I have scheduled Tuesday. Please continue to pray for me, thank you and God bless.


----------



## MDKatie

Good morning, lovelies! :grouphug: Just stopped in to say hi, and I hope everyone is doing well. WP, I'll be thinking about you. I hope your MRI goes well. 

Things have been busy, busy, busy here the past week or so. Poor DH has been working loooong hours because of some winter weather we've been having, and poor guy is just so worn out. I'm getting ready to go to my Aunt's house in VA this weekend for our annual MLK (Must Love Knitting) weekend, so I'm trying to get packed and ready for that! Should be a good time, if I can just manage to get there.


----------



## kandmcockrell

well, i am busy doing office work at home today. Yuk!! But, needs to be done. Not going anywhere with the ice on the roads. Not even setting foot out the door. Don't want to slip and fall and hurt baby. I am hoping to get some pictures of what i am working on and some GORGEOUS roving and rolags i got off of etsy to show ya'll. Hope everyone stays safe and warm. I know i will. I keep feeding the wood stove extra when DH is not looking. He is working on the new kitchen. Hope he get a lot done. He has been working on it for about 2 years now.:facepalm: I would really like it functioning before new baby comes. Not looking forward to running from one end of the house to the other with three little ones like i do now.:bdh:


----------



## Miz Mary

Prayers for you Woodpecker !!!! 

kandmcockrell, congrats on the new baby on the way !!! What are you doing to your kitchen ?!? Care to share pics ?! I love demo work !!!!

MDKatie, enjoy your weekend, sounds lovely !!!

Today we may get some fruit trees pruned, and yard / garden clean up done ... going to be sunny and in the 50's !


----------



## hercsmama

Kandmcockrell, congratulations!! New babies are wonderful!:sing:

DBA, so good to hear from you, you don't just have to post fiber stuff, like Kas said. Just let us know you're alive once in a while, k?:kiss:

I'm also stuck inside for now, doing paperwork. I have managed to get the Farm, Business, and personal stuff all separated for taxes. Now it's just a matter of sorting each pile, and getting those nasty things done.:facepalm::yuck:

Dh isn't working today, so he is off to town to go get a tire for the trailer. Found a flat out there this morning, and i need to haul the ewe's to the vet on the 23rd for baby pictures. Best to fix it now, rather than wait.
This afternoon, I need to get out to the pasture and clean up the Corriedales back ends. Dh over grained them last week, and what a mess.:yuck:
Luckily they didn't bloat. He thought he was doing a good thing, as I told him that the grain helps them sta a bit warmer in the cold weather..bless his heart. He just felt terrible after, and said that from now on he will happily toss hay, but I handle the grain, lol!
So, get this, he has asked me to teach him to spin, this afternoon. As soon as we are done cleaning up the girls.
Thank goodness for the extra wheel! So I will have him on Miss Serephine, she's speedy, but not quite as touchy as little sister is.
He did add the shims to her that Kelsey mentioned she needed, and she spins nicely now. But I think Serephine will be best for him to practice on.
Back to taxes!
Take care all!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm working on updating my website today, since I haven't done so in a week. I have had two new shipments of things come in in the past week, and I've got another two coming this week!

And I just signed up to be a vendor at the Rock Creek Renegades Gun Show in Lincoln in two weekends. It's a unique gun show, one-half modern guns and stuff, and one-half historical and black powder stuff. I figure I'll bring spinning wheels, spindles, wool, etc. as well as horn spoons and other primitive things, and some yarn, and a portfolio of my historical clothing. There are a lot of Cowboy Action Shooters at that show. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day and stay warm!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Miz Mary: we closed in a carport, took out a cinder block and brick wall to open into our great room that we converted from a two car garage. The now enclosed car port is where the kitchen is moving to. All new everything. I will take pics when i get a change. It will be so nice. Plus, the old kitchen will be converted to another bed room, for the the new edition.


----------



## Osiris

*Lexi*, those lamb pics....... I want one!!! LOL
And I LOVE the stone outbuildings! So classy and sturdy. 
*Miz Mary*. Sounds good thanks for clarifying. Just hate to see it. 
*WP*! All positives your way! Keep us posted. 
*DBA*! Long time! Good to see you. 
*Kand*: one of the reasons i don't like to _start_ projects. But I love seeing them finished!
Good luck. Play safe w/ the ice.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Just popping in to say I might be out of touch for several days! I am winging my way to TEXAS to await the arrival of "Clark Henry", my 9th and potentially last grandbaby! 

What a wonderful, joyful, stressful and bittersweet day this will be!

Autumn is busy as ever, she is scheduled to work tomorrow - and if she hasn't already gone into labor by then, she and Noah will be headed to labor and delivery on Friday morning.  So, I WILL have a new grandbaby to cuddle and love on Friday! :nanner: :bouncy: :dance: 

Fear not, I am taking lots of knitting to work on as we wait and I will keep y'all apprised of things as they develop. 

I am thinking of you, dear Woodpecker and sending up prayers. Try not to worry about that MRI until you get there. I wish I had an auburn hair for every one of these gray hairs I got wasting on worrying. :grin: 

Love to you all, my fiber friends, and if you are of the mind to do so, send up a prayer for me in my travels and for Autumn and Noah and this tiny, perfect, precious breath of heaven we will be welcoming on Friday morning.  &#9829;


----------



## lexierowsell

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Just popping in to say I might be out of touch for several days! I am winging my way to TEXAS to await the arrival of "Clark Henry", my 9th and potentially last grandbaby!
> 
> What a wonderful, joyful, stressful and bittersweet day this will be!
> 
> Autumn is busy as ever, she is scheduled to work tomorrow - and if she hasn't already gone into labor by then, she and Noah will be headed to labor and delivery on Friday morning.  So, I WILL have a new grandbaby to cuddle and love on Friday! :nanner: :bouncy: :dance:
> 
> Fear not, I am taking lots of knitting to work on as we wait and I will keep y'all apprised of things as they develop.
> 
> I am thinking of you, dear Woodpecker and sending up prayers. Try not to worry about that MRI until you get there. I wish I had an auburn hair for every one of these gray hairs I got wasting on worrying. :grin:
> 
> Love to you all, my fiber friends, and if you are of the mind to do so, send up a prayer for me in my travels and for Autumn and Noah and this tiny, perfect, precious breath of heaven we will be welcoming on Friday morning.  &#9829;


Please send me a message if you'd like to get away an evening (or day...), I'd love to meet and feed you (haha I so love to cook)! Also, if you wanna head up to the place in Waco I mentioned, I have several friends up there, especially in the fiber shop!!

Jingles to Autumn, Noah, Clark and granny (nanny? Mimi? Grandma?)!!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, surely prayers for all that need them. 

WIHH, I am sooo happy for you!!! I can just feel the love in your heart. It's leaking out all over in puddles and spilling everywhere. I can just see you holding that new grand baby. Bring kleenex. 

One of my good friends lost her mama last night. My heart is simply breaking for her. She called me this morning and could hardly speak... :Bawling:

I am glad to hear of the babies here...it lifts my heart. Love that "breath of heaven."


----------



## Osiris

Glad you're feeling well enough to go -safe traveling WIHH! Love to the new arrival!


----------



## kandmcockrell

I can not wait to get yo spinning these!

Merino/BFL/silk/yak/faux cashmere/angelina








Yak/silk








Merino/soy/BFL/firestar


----------



## Miz Mary

kandmcockrell......... dare I say thats NUNOCO fiber ?!?!?!?!? Gorgeous .......


----------



## kandmcockrell

Miz Mary: What is NUNOCO fiber? I may be a little dense this morning. I got it off etsy. BarberBlackSheep is the name of the shop. She is in Montgomery, Wales, United Kingdom. It is even prettier in person!


----------



## Kasota

Happy Friday, everyone!! 

I can't wait until tomorrow morning when I can sleep in. LOL!!! 

WP - how are you doing, Honey? Sure have been thinking of you. 

Well, time to zippity do dah off to work.


----------



## Marchwind

I have my spinning group today then home to rest. This cough is giving me headaches, either that or the weather changing is giving me migraines. Either way I need rest.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

After 4 days of rain, the sun is shining this morning  It's Beautiful.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Marchie, I hope you get to feeling better soon! 
I forgot to tell you that I took Leor to the vet on Monday, and he got a clean bill of health! No feline leukemia for him!


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm doing ok Kas, really tired and worried about my MRI on Tuesday. Other than that I'm doing alright. Thanks for asking. How are you and how's momma?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

G'mornin all!
It's Friday, sun is shining, it is supposed to get in the high 30's today, and i have the day off work!!!
Going to be a good day to get some things done around home; get some firewood carried up to the house, catch up on laundry, probably get more seeds started, etc.
Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## Miz Mary

Nunoco is a company in the United Kingdom as well !! They make beautiful batts and fiber to spin !! They always ship their stuff in purple tissue paper or bags ...

https://www.etsy.com/shop/nunoco?re...unoco&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## kandmcockrell

Totally unrelated question, but does the mail run on Monday 1/19/15? Expecting a package but thinking no mail that day so it will be Tuesday before I get it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have seen no notices about the Post Office being closed here that day. Could be I am blind though. Lol


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Checked their website. They are closed Monday the 19th.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Dang it!!!


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlick I'm so happy to hear your little boy is healthy and I'm sure very happy . I hope he gives you many years of silliness and love with tons of purrs.

We had a nice time at my spinning group. Anew person showed up so we all helped her to spin. Sometimes I feel sorry for the new spinners since they get so much help and do many differing opinions on how one should spin. They must feel over whelmed. But by the end of out time she had a huge smile on her face. I think it finally clicked. We sent her on her with with instructions to practice a lot.

We have one member who just seems to ruin the entire event for me each time she is there. I should be more tolerant but I just have a hard time with her. She has a horrible voice, very high pitched and whiney, and she NEVER shuts up. From the time she arrives to the time everyone leaves she chatters nonstop about nothing. She also takes over things such as demo events, which is alright I think. But she creates more work then there needs to be and she doesn't do the work. Ugggg! I generally try to sit in a corner and just get into the zone to tune her out. It just ruins the peace and quiet of the spinning experience with friends.


----------



## Kasota

Marchie, I hope you are feeling better soon! How are you healing up? I'm glad you got to your spinning group but oh what a pain the spoiler in the group must be. Some people wake up in the morning and think, "It's all about meeeeeee!" until the sun goes down. 

WP, I am glad you are hanging in there. Prayers for Tuesday's test to go well. ((((hugs))))

DBA, sounds like you are the busy bee! It will be long months before I can think of starting seeds. We have been getting some sunshine and it's got me itching to do gardening things. LOL! 

Svenska, I'm so happy your kitten is okay! Yay!  

KandM, I am waiting for a package, too. I hate waiting. 

Miz Mary, thanks for that link! Oh, they have some lovely stuff!!!! 

GeorgiaGirl, isn't it nice for the sun to come out after days of rain? After 4 days of it you must feel water logged. 

I am so, so glad it is Friday. I have a batch of wool soaking in the first wash. I really need to get crackalackin' and finish washing up any bits of fleece and fiber that I haven't tended to yet ... because ... well... because... I really should wash what I have before Shepherd's Harvest comes around. Shouldn't really buy any more until I'm making progress with what I have... :teehee: And I want to buy more... 

There is no other word for it. I am a hoarder. :ashamed:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kas, you're just building your SABLE
Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy

Please keep Marci (Mrs. Homesteader) in prayers. She was just diagnosed with a brain tumor :angel:

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/marciblubaugh


----------



## PKBoo

duplicate post - sheesh struggling with this picture thing still

See below for the explanation of the picture below


----------



## PKBoo

another duplicate


----------



## PKBoo

WIHH - happy grandbaby-ing! So happy you get to enjoy his first few days of life! 

Marchie - hope you are feeling better soon! Coughing stinks!

Cyndi - thanks for letting us know about Marci - will keep her in prayers

Woodpecker - hope and pray that you are up and about soon!! I think of you often!

It's been a busy busy week here! I was part of a team that participated in the Sheep to Shawl competition at our state farm show. It was a blast! We got 7th place last year (last) and finished with ony minutes to spare! This year we placed 5th, and we were finished with a haf hour to spare! Last year we got the spinning award, but we were so worried about finishing that we dind't spin as well as last year. But we learned a LOT for next year! It was just so much fun!

Our theme was a candy shop, and the warp was brown with pink stripes. For those that haven't seen one of these competitions - you have 2 1/2 hours to go from the shearing of the sheep to a finished shawl! It's intense!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I would love to see a sheep to shawl!

.
.
.
.
drum roll
.
.
.
.
.

I steeked!!! It was only practice but I'm about ready to start steeking my FR sweater!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Prayers, MLF, and Woodpecker, too.

MLF, you steeked! I'm so impressed; I want to learn how to steek.

Things have quieted down a bit after the holidays. We're gradually getting back into the routine of school work. The 9yo had a riding lesson today and jumped several times. She looked great! I'm so proud of her.

Our goat, Djali, delivered two little girls last weekend!


----------



## hercsmama

Morning all!
As usual everyone is just so busy.
Thank you for letting us know about Marci, Cyndi. Keeping her in my thoughts.

PKBoo, how fun is that!

MW, could it be that the "Chatty Kathy" is just lonely? 

BBC, Babies!!! How wonderful. They look nice and sturdy.

Speaking of babies, any news from Susan on that new grandbaby?

I totally blame Kelsey for this weekends events.:buds:
Dh and all three boys, are going to the Muzzle loaders rendezvous in Kearney today, and I am attending my first Guild meeting since moving here.
Kelsey told me about both events when we chatted on the phone a few weeks ago. 
The Nebraska Sheep and Goat Producers are having a board meeting in town also. Shiners former owner is a board member, and will be here for super afterwards, before she heads all the way back up to Alliance. So a busy day for us!
The Guild is doing a lesson on a 4 harness loom. Should be really interesting!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I am of course missing both of those events in Kearney with Hercsmama. :sob:
But I'm going to a hockey game in Lincoln with my family! Wooo! :bouncy:
And I have a sock knitting class today. We're turning heels.


----------



## Marchwind

Keeping Mrs. Homesteader and her family in my thoughts.

Cute goatie babies 

Hercsmama, I was watching Dexter last night and he made a trip to Kerney, Nebraska. Of course I thought of you.

WIHH hope the baby and Dr. Autumn are doing well.

WP keeping you in my thoughts

Kastoa enjoy your weekend. Let us know how that works for to to use up some fibers before the next finer show 

As for the Chatty Kathy, lonley? Maybe but she is a super busy person with a ton of friends. I think she is just one of those people who isn't comfortable with silence or herself and talks about nothing just to have noise and distraction. I don't know, I don't really want to know, it's getting to the point where I just want to avoid her at all costs. My mother is like that, just talks to fill space. Oh well, at this point it's only once a month. I should be better than this but I'm not :ashamed:


----------



## Forerunner

BlueberryChick said:


> MLF, you steeked! I'm so impressed; I want to learn how to steek.


Oh, steeking is easy.......though I do believe it is best accomplished only after appropriately preparing oneself for mayhem, i.e. getting into character.

All that is needed is a sharp scissors, a sufficient mirror and perhaps a bottle of ketchup or other blood substitute.

First lay out the item to be steeked, possibly even strapping it down in similar fashion to the manner in which medieval torture victims were securely fastened before dismemberment/disembowelment.
Then, using the mirror, apply the ketchup or other blood substitute to your face in such a manner as to give the appearance of having recently and ravenously feasted upon a hapless victim, freshly killed. 
Be certain that an appropriate amount of actual drool is apparent on at least one corner of your mouth, if not both.....
Set your eyes just so, to give the appearance of abject madness gone full freak--this may take some practice.....


When you believe your appearance, mindset and bloodthirsty are at their peak, grab the scissors and.........



:run:









:indif:


.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You're a goof, Tim!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Could it be today that we find out who's our secret scarf buddy? The suspense is getting to me


----------



## lexierowsell

Today IS THE DAY! I'm running fecals on my small ruminants today (fun, I swear...), then getting on sending out the assignments! 

There's a special little add-on too, secret secret! Everyone needs to get back to me upon receipt of their person.


----------



## susang

To all those sick, healing thoughts coming your way.

To all those busy bees great pics and farm births love it all and thank you for sharing.

I read forum everyday but just haven't felt like posting. Since Thanksgiving which was wonderful, the time after has been very depressing. My sister moving out with yet another icky guy and the holidays were a drag. Now hubby and I are still sick it's been almost two weeks. Poor hubby coughing so hard but it is productive so that's a plus. A banner in downtown says 'it's the climate', huh? it has been cloudy, dark, foggy and raining. It rained all night, of course winter is always like this. Somehow weather this time just seems to add to feeling sick. Well enough whining.

Getting knitting done. Someone posted about a Sassenach cowl I did a google search, WOW beautiful stuff. Sadly I've never seen Outlander and ugh it isn't on Netflix, I may have to see if I can rent the series. MW Dexter is wonderful in a sick and twisted way, nothing like 'Call the Midwife'. I also watched 'Doc Martin' sooo good. Now I'm watching 'Women of Beltcherly Circle' soso.


----------



## Billie in MO

Just saw on my Facebook page that Susan (WIHH) posted a picture of her daughter holding little Clark. He arrived yesterday and is a little cutie!


----------



## Woodpecker

Billie in MO said:


> Just saw on my Facebook page that Susan (WIHH) posted a picture of her daughter holding little Clark. He arrived yesterday and is a little cutie!


Thanks for letting those of us who don't have Facebook know. I'm so happy for her and am eagerly awaiting pics of little Clark. Prayers that mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Stealing WIHH's thunder for those of you without FB










Cabin Fever reported that Dr. Autumn and Dr. Noah are doing fine!


----------



## Woodpecker

Awww! Thank you for sharing this Cyndi. He is gorgeou! Glad everyone is doing good. No wonder why WIHH hasn't popped in, she has a very cute reason.


----------



## Osiris

Great pic! Little muchkin! 

I'm fighting off something - don't know what. Just fever that won't quit. NO other symptoms - drinkin my teas and aspirin. 

Hey folks, got a question. Any pro's or cons with rayon yarn in weaving? There's a BIG bunch on SGW and it's taupe whch will go with the black I'm getting for warp. Just curious on it's warmth, durability and strength - whether it's worth the time. The acrylic yarn is working great, but you can't be choosy on SGW. Only rayon in this size.
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=19625569


----------



## Marchwind

The only thing with Rayon, and I don't know if it is all Rayon, is that it tends to worm.

Hope you feel better soon Osiris, get lots of rest.


----------



## hercsmama

How adorable is that little goober?:sing: So glad all is well in WIHH's and CF's world.
Well, What a crazy weekend, I can't believe it's already Monday.
The Guild meeting was a lot of fun, very nice ladies. I was surprised, (although I shouldn't have been) to run into one of dh's shirt tail relatives there. We seem to constantly run into someone who is in some way related to him everywhere we go in this state.:facepalm:
This just happened to be his Great Aunts nephews wife, didja follow that? The woman we got Honey and Elmo from. I had no idea she was a member. We had discussed spinning and what all, but she told me that while she was wanting to learn, she really didn't have time right now. 
Anyway, had a great time and I learned how to use a Warpping board, and warp a 4 harness loom. :thumb:
Dh and the boys had a good time at the MuzzleLoaders thing they attended. Apparently several new guns are in the line up to be added to the collection soon.:facepalm:
That afternoon, Shiners former owner came to supper, and we just had a ball! Her mom was with her, and what a sweet lady she is as well.
Naturally the first thing they wanted to do was go out and visit Shiner, and meet his ladies. I was a bit nervous, but they assured me that he looks fantastic, and really went on about what great condition they are all in. So that made me breathe a lot easier. We've been having a bit of trouble with his feet, just all the mud, and cold. His hooves seem to want to curl under so much. She checked them and said that part of the problem may be that he is eating better than he was when they had him, not a bad thing at all. 
When they delivered Shiner, I loaned them my Babe wheel, Jezebel,as they wanted to learn to spin, and she is great for beginners, nice and even tempered. Well, they brought her back, but seemed reluctant to part with her. So I asked if they would like to keep her, just a bit longer?
They very quickly agreed, saying they were in the process of building one, but would love to have her until that one was ready to go.
We had a very nice supper, and they didn't get back on the road to home until about 10pm. 
Sunday, dh had his second spinning lesson, he's doing pretty well considering he is having to learn on Serephine. She's a bit of a speed demon, but he's managing. He's got the treadling down, and we are working on drafting now.:thumb:
We also had to run to Broken Bow and pick up our new to us bathtub. It's a lovely old cast iron tub that came out of a house a friend of ours bought to be moved. When we redo the bathroom here next summer, she'll go in. Until then, she is hanging out behind the garage.
Dh is off to work shortly, has to be in Grand Island by 6, I shall be doing some spinning of my own this morning, couldn't get him off Serephine long enough yesterday, and I have some Merino I'm trying to get spun for that shawl for the State Fair, I really need to get it finished.


----------



## Osiris

Hercs: Great on the warping class! You're on your way! Cool your family does the MuzzleLoaders thing. Some of those are really beautiful firearms.

Thanks Marchi. I figure wound tightly on a bobbin, or stretched in a warp (if it's strong enough), and it'll forget it wants to worm. Only concern is warmth. Seems the acrylic in very nice. I hope the rayon is equally good. 

Feelin a little better, thanks. Still fever, still dragin' my butt, but now it's a mild cough and a headcold - very strange because it was actually preceded by _3 days_ of a mild fatigue ache in my arms and legs. Couldn't figure out what it was til it blossomed yesterday. 
I'll be fine. I guess these little colds tend to hit us older folk a little harder than you young'ins. :grin: j/k


----------



## lexierowsell

To warm all you northerners up, lambies basking in the sunshine:


----------



## lexierowsell

Another, I just love lambies <3


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

PKBoo said:


> WIHH - happy grandbaby-ing! So happy you get to enjoy his first few days of life!
> 
> Marchie - hope you are feeling better soon! Coughing stinks!
> 
> Cyndi - thanks for letting us know about Marci - will keep her in prayers
> 
> Woodpecker - hope and pray that you are up and about soon!! I think of you often!
> 
> It's been a busy busy week here! I was part of a team that participated in the Sheep to Shawl competition at our state farm show. It was a blast! We got 7th place last year (last) and finished with ony minutes to spare! This year we placed 5th, and we were finished with a haf hour to spare! Last year we got the spinning award, but we were so worried about finishing that we dind't spin as well as last year. But we learned a LOT for next year! It was just so much fun!
> 
> Our theme was a candy shop, and the warp was brown with pink stripes. For those that haven't seen one of these competitions - you have 2 1/2 hours to go from the shearing of the sheep to a finished shawl! It's intense!!


Yep... I saw you spinning on TV. Your shawl does resemble candy. I also thought an entry in the youth division was interesting.... their theme was "bacon" and their shawl looks like a piece of bacon.

Years ago I helped friends show Belgians at the farm show ... I would stay all week and sleep in the barn .... was a lot of fun being there 24/7 .... was like a vacation.

What county are you from?


----------



## lexierowsell

I showed Belgians (and Clydes, Perchs and Haflingers) extensively when I was younger. Much more fun than the saddle horses!

This morning I was late milking (busy mooning over my lambies), and I slipped at the gate. My girls decided they were through with waiting and took themselves to the parlor. 









They only need me to attach the machine.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Back in the '80's I had Belgians. Used them for farm work and also logging. I also farmed in a crop sharing arrangement with an Amish man using his team and my tractor ... we were growing produce.

Those look like Guernseys ... how many do you milk ?


----------



## lexierowsell

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Back in the '80's I had Belgians. Used them for farm work and also logging. I also farmed in a crop sharing arrangement with an Amish man using his team and my tractor ... we were growing produce.
> 
> Those look like Guernseys ... how many do you milk ?











My current farm team, good ol' boys, Felix and Oscar. 

My cows are all jerseys, little tiny ones (tallest is the one on the right in pic, stands 49" at the hip)! I'm only milking these two atm, with two heifers due in the near future. I have 5 on the farm right now, my bull just left for freezer camp last week. 

My dairy sheep are also due in short order, so will have them going soon too.


----------



## Woodpecker

lexierowsell said:


> To warm all you northerners up, lambies basking in the sunshine:
> 
> View attachment 42892
> 
> View attachment 42893


Are you sure your not just rubbing it in?LoL Actually it's somewhat warm today at 38o. I had to clean up Lorrettas coop after the 3/4" inches of rain yesterday. She stayed out awhile before deciding it was too windy before goi g back in the coop. I'll see if she wants to play later. She says hello. I'm telling you this bird is spoiled rotten. 

I have my MRI tomorrow which I'm trying not to think about so I'm trying to stay busy. If you would be so inclined to pray for me I would really appreciate it. Thanks so much!

Lexi I really wish I could come and play with the lambies just looking at them has me feeling all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Marchwind

Keeping you in my thoughts WP!


----------



## Kasota

Sliding in for a quick hello before heading off to work. 

WP, I am sure thinking of you today! 

Work in the morning for me and then this afternoon - my friend's mom's visitation and service. This is going to be a rough one. My heart just breaks for my friend.


----------



## MDKatie

Thinking of you this morning, WP!!! Go into that MRI knowing all your fiber friends here are lifting you up in prayer and surrounding you with warm, fibery hugs!!! 



Congratulations to WIHH. That is a GORGEOUS baby, and his mother is very pretty too!! 

HOpe everyone else is doing well. That sheep to shawl contest is awesome, and I'd love to watch one! 

Lexie, lambies are cute and they look like they love the sunshine! 

I've got some very exciting news!!! I went to our annual knitting weekend at my aunt's house, and got home yesterday. I was showing them the wheel DH made me for Christmas, and my aunt's friend (who always comes to knit with us, and is super generous) asked if DH would be offended if I came home with another wheel. :huh: What?!! She was given a wheel by a friend whose aunt had passed away, and she never spun on it, and it was just sitting in her house taking up space. She said if she hadn't spun on it in the past few years, she never would. She asked if I wanted it!! I told her it was WAY too generous, and I wouldn't feel comfortable taking it when she could sell it and get money for it. She insisted, and said she wouldn't feel right selling it when it was given to her. 

So, I told her I'd only take it if we could consider it me the foster owner...:happy2: So I'd keep it long term and whenever she wanted it back, it was hers. She said, "Call it whatever you want, but it's yours." LOL!! 

It's an Ashford Traditional wheel!!!! :gaptooth: I keep looking at it, thinking, "Holy cow, I can't believe it's mine!" DH was not offended, and I assured him I'd still be using his wheel for a while, and especially when I travel. I'm too skeered to try the Ashford yet. I need to look at it for a few weeks and really let it sink in!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Oh !!!!!!!!!!!! I just discovered that this is the thread where you introduce yourself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well ok My name is Johnny (not really)

I make my living woodworking and growing produce and by being jack of all trades.

Also my birthday is Feb 22 (yep it is coming up soon ... don't forget):happy2:


----------



## Miz Mary

Praying for you Woodpecker .... may you have peace of mind and relaxation today ...


MDKatie, how awesome of a blessing you received !!! An Ashford Traddy !! That was my first wheel, GIVEN to me as well !! 

Welcome Johnny Dolittle !!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for your prayers. One scary MRI down. Now I worry until i get the results on Thursday. God willing I'll get good news and won't have to do it for awhile.

I keep thinking of WIHH and baby Clark. I bet she's in heaven.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hang in there WP, positive thoughts....all worrying about it will do is give you a few days of worry.

Hello all. Just checking in....
Planted a little over 150 assorted bell pepper seeds today. Thought about starting some more tomatoes, but I think I will wait a week or two....maybe  

My son recently discovered the usefulness of the knitting looms, he made two stocking caps so far and plans on more. He wears those things year round, why? Who knows, but, at least now he knows how to make them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Dreamy, worrying is just borrowing trouble. HE has got it all under control.


DBA, I have 2 varieties of paprika peppers getting their first true leaves & started tomatoes yesterday; Amish Paste, Mortgage Lifter, Brandywine, Pantano Romanesco & yellow pear. 9 cells of each variety with 3-4 seeds in each cell. Also sowed sweet green peppers.

Katie, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Mullers, I still have hot peppers yet to start. I do have jalepenos planted, but still need to see some pablo peppers, cayenne, and sorrano, or however you spell that.
I have cherry tomatoes about an inch tall, but yet to seed mortgage lifter, early arctic (or something like that), Amish paste, abe Lincoln, German Johnson, tiny Tim, and yellow taxi. Might do a couple other varieties as well.
Todays bell peppers were Corona Orange, knights X3r red, sunsational yellow, chocolate brown, islanders purple, California wonder green, and an assortment of miniature bell peppers.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, I can hardly keep up! So much going on! 

Osiris, I hope you are feeling better! It really can be harder to get well once you have a few years on you. Ask me how I know. LOL! Take care of yourself! 

Marchwind, how are you feeling? Doing better? How are you healing? 

Debi, what shawl pattern are you going to use? 

Lexi, all your lambs are so cute! 

Welcome aboard, Johnny! It's nice to see new faces! 

WP, tell Loretta "hi" from us, too! I'll bet she appreciates a nice clean coop! I'm glad you got through the MRI okay. Praying for good results on Thursday!!! 

MDKatie, that is just awesome news about the Ashford!!!! Woooooot!!!!!! What a score! You must have been stunned! One more wheel and you can start to call it a "stable." LOL! (what? did I say that???)

DBA, are you planting those seeds in starter pots or ? I so wish I had a greenhouse... That's great that your son discovered the knitting loom! 

Cyndi, you've started seeds, too??? I am jealous. Are they in your house? 

Both of you seedstarters need to post some pictures for us northern folk to drool over.  


The service for my friend's mom was lovely. My friend is exhausted. I am glad her sister lives next door and that they are close. I'm sure holding my own mom a little extra close this day. 

I have to say I love my plumber. He was back out today to fix one last thing in the basement. He is considerate and so kind to my mom. My little dog loves him. He does such beautiful work, cleans up so nicely and loves it that my mom keeps him in coffee and chocolate. I'm really glad I found him. It's so nice to go to sleep at night and know that all is well with the plumbing. Sounds a little strange, but it's true. Hats off to Debi and her DH for the peace of mind they create for people by fixin' the pipes.  I think I will knit him and his wife some scarves. Just because.


----------



## hercsmama

Kas did such a good job of including everyone in her post, I'll just attach myself to her wagon and say ditto what she said everyone!

Kas, I'm making the Sheherazade Shawl from Ravelry, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheherazade-beaded-lace-shawl


















I'm spinning a lovely Merino/Silk in purple, and I'm going to go with iridescent crystal beads.
I'm so glad you found a good plumber, and what a sweet thing to make them scarves! They will love them.:happy2:


----------



## Woodpecker

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Dreamy, worrying is just borrowing trouble. HE has got it all under control.


Thank you for reminding me to give it all to HIM!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

From NW IL ...


----------



## Marchwind

Debi that is gorgeous!!! I should pay you to knit one for my future daughter in love.

Johnny thanks for stopping by and actually introducing yourself . We will try to remember your birthday but you may have to remind us again 

WP no worries!

Kasota I'm still coughing my lungs out <sigh>. I can't take a deep breath with out things rattling around in there. The bad part is I can cough anything up. This too shall pass, I'm not worried. My arm is healing well. It's been 6 weeks now. I went to PT on Monday and now I start my weight training, one pound weight woo hoo!!!!! I see the doctor on the 27th and will know more then. Kasota don't forgeth to take pictures of the finished bathroom to show us.

DBA and MLF pictures of baby plants are as much appreciated as pictures of baby animals 

MDKatie fantastic!!!! Best wheel in the world, IMHO . Do NOT be afraid of it, get on her and start treadling while you watch TV or read a book. Get that treadling down so you don't even have to think about it. Try going as fast as you can and as slow as you can (Bridge Over Troubled Waters....). There is nothing to be afraid of, you can't hurt her, these wheels are work horses. The tensioning may be the only tricky bit but it's an easy thing to learn. Is this a single or double treadle? Single drive or double drive band wheel? Be brave girl, you can do it


----------



## MDKatie

Baby plants!!!! Cuuuuute!!! I'm not ready for gardening yet! LOL. I *should* be thinking of starting seeds, but gosh, it feels like summer is already around the corner and I want to enjoy winter a bit more!

That shawl is drool-worthy!!!!

Marchie, it's a single treadle. Hmm...single or double drive band? Let me go google that. :happy2: I think it's a single! I will take pictures of her and post them this evening!! I can't believe I forgot to take pics!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Well I will soon be starting a thread dedicated to building a loom and wheel and related accessories.... meanwhile I have been researching and educating myself.... yep I am learning the lingo and will soon be known as a loom guru !!!!!

Example:

I can actually explain the differences between a backstrap, rigid heddle, and harness type loom. Last night I learned what a flying shuttle was and also a balancing beam loom.

Now I am getting hooked and spending too much time researching looms and neglecting other responsibilities.

And I also know what shedding means and turning a corner !!!!

Yep ... I've discovered fiber arts to be interesting challenging and fun ... I am really enjoying myself.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Johnny, I have the plans for a Worst Danish & Swedish looms, if you're interested. Both are counterbalance with swinging beaters. The plans also include a warping reel, spool rack, paddle, boat shuttle, floor swift, warp spreader, temple & fly shuttle beater

I actually owned one that we were going to repair, but time (a couple of years) went by with very little repair done so I sold it to a local weaver (who used to weave on a 16 harness loom but was now limited to a couple rigid heddles). He repaired it to like new condition


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Hey thanks !!!!

I have 2 options

1) obtain blueprints
2) find a loom I like and take pictures, make measurements and drawings

I am in no big hurry to get started .... but my niece is not afraid of a challenge so I am thinking maybe a small to middle sized 4 harness loom. She has a big house.

Thanks for the offer ... and I might be interested

Loom plans are hard to find on the internet.... not too much available .... there is an old old book I would like to read


----------



## MDKatie

Have fun researching, Johnny! My husband recently built me a spindle wheel, and he did all sorts of research on wheels, so now I can talk to him about them. We were talking about drum carders the other night, and he said something about the licker. I looked at him funny, and he said, "C'mon, don't tell me I know more about them than you do." :happy2: He is full of surprises!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I will try to get some pictures of plants up this weekend, if I can get my phone to play nicely with photobucket.
Mullers, your look nice and healthy, Congrats.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I just remembered that it's my grandpas 80th birthday in March. Sadly I probably won't be able to go to the party because of lambing but I am trying to think of a neat gift to give him. Any ideas? 

In other news I am going back to college, :run:


----------



## lexierowsell

Johnny- please feel free to contact me anytime. I decided to build a loom when I knew nothing about them too, haha! 

Washington wanted me to say hello for him!


----------



## Kris in MI

I got to pet sheep today!

LOL. My youngest daughter is currently taking care of a small flock of sheep belonging to a neighbor about 2 miles away; the same family that cuts and bales my hayfield for me. The wife/mother is very ill and in the hospital, and the husband asked the local FFA advisor to recommend someone who could do sheep chores once a day for several weeks or months. The advisor recommended my dd.

Today she invited me to go along with her and observe (amazing how mature this 17yo girl has suddenly become with these sheep to take care of), so I went along and took a few pictures.

There are 6 Rambouillet ewes, and 2 Suffolk/Dorset rams. All 8 are currently penned together--the day the wife was admitted to the hospital, she was in critical condition. While the ER staff was working on her, she told her husband she wanted lambs this year, and when he went home that night he immediately put the rams in with the ewes. How's that for a loving husband?


----------



## MDKatie

Here's my wheel! The Ashford Traddy. :happy2:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Beautiful!! Looks to be a 1975 - 1981 model.

http://www.ashford.co.nz/newsite/images/Patterns/traditional-timeline-website.pdf


----------



## hercsmama

Morning all.
As I have a ton of paperwork to get done, I'm up already to get it tackled.

Thought I'd share a picture of Murphy being ever so helpful with the morning feeding yesterday.
He drives while I pitch hay. It's an interesting arrangement.:huh:
Also our group of wethers hanging out in front of the feed shed. They know I keep all the grain and sweet feed inside. Bunch of little piggies. 
I got that shed for free, just had to haul it the 6 miles from the old owners house. It holds 12 big metal trash cans full of feed, plus halters, leads, hay forks, basically any thing and everything I need to take care of everybody.
Dh is thinking of wiring it and putting a mini fridge in it to keep all the vaccination and vet stuff in for me. Love that little thing.
Elmo and Honey waiting for their morning apple, and hay breakfast, and finally my main man Shiner, sweet talking one of his girls over breakfast. The one of Shiner was taken a few weeks back, but I love it.
He really is such a good Ram, very sweet to the girls, and makes sure they always eat first, keeps them tucked behind him when ever anyone comes out, just a really good guy.


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie that's just like mine . I think you will be very happy!


----------



## MDKatie

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Beautiful!! Looks to be a 1975 - 1981 model.
> 
> http://www.ashford.co.nz/newsite/images/Patterns/traditional-timeline-website.pdf


 How cool! I'll have to compare it in more detail when I get home. If that's an '81 model, it's the same age as me. Perfect! :happy2:



Marchwind said:


> MDKatie that's just like mine . I think you will be very happy!


 I can't wait to try her out! We're supposed to get some winter weather this weekend, and if DH gets called into work, I think I'll have a spinning date with my girl. :happy2:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Well darn yarn !!!!!!

All day long I do nothing but yawn.

.... could not sleep.... kept thinking and dreaming about looms.


...... even tried counting sheep :bored:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I will try to get some pictures of plants up this weekend, if I can get my phone to play nicely with photobucket.
> Mullers, your look nice and healthy, Congrats.


I was wondering what variety you planted ?


----------



## susang

Morning all. I was so excited reading all the people planting starts it motivated me. I don't start a lot from seed I have a small space to garden. I order from Territorial started pants. I did get out in back and clean up one big strawberry bed, cleaned up around ponds (small ponds) turned over compost bin. So in general just did some much needed work.
While I was cleaning up my nose was runny, guess what????? I knew the crud wasn't completely gone but better. Now my nose is stuffed up I had a hard time sleeping, my head is going to explode. UGH and UGH, I want this to be over with.
I'm also working on another pair of dreaded socks, going much smoother this time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The varities of paprika I sowed are "Ostra-Cyklon" and "Leutschauer"


----------



## Osiris

After last year part of me says maybe I wasn't meant to grow food.


----------



## hercsmama

Osiris said:


> After last year part of me says maybe I wasn't meant to grow food.


Nonsense!
You just need the right kind of seeds.


----------



## Marchwind

Susang do you think that maybe you could have mold allergies? Some that if you were outside digging around in the wet spring dirt and moving leaves and such that maybe you stirred up some mold. It would make sense that you would be stuffy and feeling like your head will explode. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hercsmama

Susan, MW may be right. Hope it goes away soon and you can get back to normal.

:nanner::nanner::nanner:

Today is the day we find out if Mollie and Mae are pregnant!!
Just got them loaded, and will head off to the vets here shortly. 
Wish us luck that Shiner got the job done!!


----------



## hercsmama

:nanner::nanner::nanner:

Boy howdy did Shiner do his job!!
Both girls are bred, and we have one set of twins for sure, and possibly another!:happy2:

I'm so happy right now I could just spit!!:nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

hercsmama said:


> Nonsense!
> You just need the right kind of seeds.


Would you happen to know where I could get some cheap seed ?


----------



## Miz Mary

Woodpecker, hoping to hear from you and hoping all is good ....... 

All these plant starts ..... today I'm getting some going ! DH made me a new ligDoes anybody grow asparagus ?? Found some @ walmart :ashamed: so I thought I'd try !!! 

Another glitch in paperwork from Dad .... found it and will fix it .... PRAISE God we had some savings $ to get through the last 2 months !! Still no word from the family member who has investigators on the will ....... I know that just as I relax and the stress leaves.... the other foot will drop ! 

Osiris, for somebody who can grow beautiful woven scarves from STRING ... I'm sure you can grow food !!!!


----------



## susang

Marchwind said:


> Susang do you think that maybe you could have mold allergies? Some that if you were outside digging around in the wet spring dirt and moving leaves and such that maybe you stirred up some mold. It would make sense that you would be stuffy and feeling like your head will explode. Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks for the input. I had been feeling better from the first go round of the 'crud', not 100% but better. I live in Oregon it has rained almost everyday since Thanksgiving (or so it seems). As I was out working my nose just started running, now I can hardly breath out the right side of my nose. May try netty pot later. I'm not a mouth breather so if I could breath I would feel pretty good. 

Lacey how are you feeling?

I want bacon seed, even better the hybrid pork fat seed. Are the seeds gmo free? What zone do I have to be in to grow these seeds?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Miz Mary, I have a large patch of asparagus (about 50 plants). Dig a deep trench, place crown/roots and cover with heavily composted soil. Every year, add more compost. Depending on the age of the root, they could take 2-4 years to really get going!

Last year I didn't cut my asparagus ferns back in the fall but burned them off in April ... I had asparagus within a couple days of the burn (neighbors with an established patch didn't get asparagus for another 3 weeks).

They are real heavy feeders


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you for thinking of me MizMary. While I didn't get good news it could be much worse. I am going for more tests next week.

Cyndi what kind of fertilizer do you recommend? This will be my asparagus' 3rd year and I'm hoping the spears are a little bigger. Last year they were very small and looked like baby ferns. They were kinda cute but I'm really hoping we have good weather this year.


----------



## Kasota

((((WP)))) I am so glad to see you post. I've been wondering how things went, too! 

I have never had good luck with asparagus. Probably I don't have it in the right spot. 

Sunsang, hope you are feeling better soon! 

Miz Mary, such a bummer about all the glitches in the paperwork. UGH! I do understand that feeling of waiting for the next "thing" to hit. Sure am keeping you in thoughts and prayers! 

I love the "bacon seeds" LOL! 

Debi, that is oh such wonderful news!!!!! I'm dancin' right with you! Can't wait to see lamb pictures when they arrive!  

Osiris, some years for gardening are just bad ones. That was me last year. Normally I have one of the best gardens around but last year was a late spring and wet spring and a cold spring and nothing ever really took off. But it will not discourage me! I will be back at it again as soon as I can dig in the dirt.  
Maybe try some smaller plantings of Steady Eddie things like green beans. 

Oh, heavens! I am so glad that it is FRIDAY!!! WOOOT! I can't wait to wake up in the morning and realize I can go back to sleep for a while. hehehehe! Mom and I are going to go shopping for new drapes this weekend. We are tired of the ones we have and we were frugal with our monies this month and can afford some nice new ones. I can't wait!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

:spinsmiley::spinsmiley::spinsmiley:

:hair:hair:hair

Well I googled Images of floor and table looms !!!!

Also checked out sites for loom manufacturing companies

Seems like there is no standard nomenclature for the parts of a loom...

.... a beam, a bar, a shaft, a stick ????

heddle ???? is that one individual divider with a hole in the middle or is it a series of them contained between an upper and lower shaft aka stick

Counterbalanced looms .... they all have harnesses .... some have horses !

..... when referring to the number of heddles on a loom .... for example a loom with 4 heddles .... can be called a 4 harness loom or 4 shaft loom...


Questions:

Counterbalanced looms have heddles harnessed in pairs such that when one is raised up the other is lowered down. So if you have an 8 shaft counterbalanced loom half of the heddles will be in the raised position and half will always be in the lower position. Compare counterbalanced weaving to weaving on other looms having the same number of shafts..... If you have an 8 shaft loom you have complete freedom to chose which heddles are raised and which ones are lowered. You can have just one in the raised position and 7 in the lowered...... unlike the counterbalanced where you always have the same number of heddles raised as you have lowered...

How is weaving influenced by counterbalanced compared to the other type loom ?????

Would the counterbalanced not have as much versatility?

Question:

Should the breast beam be the same height as the rear beam or is it more comfortable to weave with the rear beam slightly elevated?

Question:

What is the height of the breast beam on your loom and what are the adjustable heights of your bench?

Question:

Do you like treadles that are hinged at the front of a loom or do you prefer treadles which are hinged towards the back?

Thanks in advance

And btw I really appreciated the offers of help from those who PMed me

Hope you all are having a good evening

Prayers to those fighting cancer


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

baby wolf loom .... ???? now how did someone come up with a name like that ???


----------



## lexierowsell

Johnny Dolittle said:


> :spinsmiley::spinsmiley::spinsmiley:
> 
> :hair:hair:hair
> 
> Well I googled Images of floor and table looms !!!!
> 
> Also checked out sites for loom manufacturing companies
> 
> Seems like there is no standard nomenclature for the parts of a loom...
> 
> .... a beam, a bar, a shaft, a stick ????
> 
> heddle ???? is that one individual divider with a hole in the middle or is it a series of them contained between an upper and lower shaft aka stick
> 
> Counterbalanced looms .... they all have harnesses .... some have horses !
> 
> ..... when referring to the number of heddles on a loom .... for example a loom with 4 heddles .... can be called a 4 harness loom or 4 shaft loom...
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Counterbalanced looms have heddles harnessed in pairs such that when one is raised up the other is lowered down. So if you have an 8 shaft counterbalanced loom half of the heddles will be in the raised position and half will always be in the lower position. Compare counterbalanced weaving to weaving on other looms having the same number of shafts..... If you have an 8 shaft loom you have complete freedom to chose which heddles are raised and which ones are lowered. You can have just one in the raised position and 7 in the lowered...... unlike the counterbalanced where you always have the same number of heddles raised as you have lowered...
> 
> How is weaving influenced by counterbalanced compared to the other type loom ?????
> 
> Would the counterbalanced not have as much versatility?
> 
> Question:
> 
> Should the breast beam be the same height as the rear beam or is it more comfortable to weave with the rear beam slightly elevated?
> 
> Question:
> 
> What is the height of the breast beam on your loom and what are the adjustable heights of your bench?
> 
> Question:
> 
> Do you like treadles that are hinged at the front of a loom or do you prefer treadles which are hinged towards the back?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> And btw I really appreciated the offers of help from those who PMed me
> 
> Hope you all are having a good evenin
> Prayers to those fighting cancer


Heddles are just the little string or metal pieces between the shafts that the warp goes through. 


Counterbalance is one option, but if you're building it you may as well do the best option available and go with a countermarche. 

The warp beam should be a touch higher than the cloth beam. 2"-3".

Treadles hinged at the back, much easier to depress and less fatigue to the weaver. 

Also-- overhead swinging beater is the way to go. 

I really am eyeball deep in this exact process. We are JUST starting to build.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Ed Worst Loom Plans (as well as other weaving goodies to build)


----------



## hotzcatz

Aloha HT Fiber Folks!

Congrats on the new babies of all species! Prayers for everyone's health, including the new ones, too. 

Things are continuing crazy busy, hopefully they will mellow out in a month or two. We are beginning to see glimmerings of light at the end of the tunnel. Still lots of tunnel left, though.

Got tired of house restoration two days ago and started digging in a new garden instead. Not that we really need to have a garden in before moving, but it's that time of year, I guess. These folks just sent a catalog last week: Pinetree Garden Seeds Their URL is "superseeds.com" so I'm not sure if they are all that modest and humble, but they do have good seed at a reasonable price. But what with seed catalogs and the days starting to get longer, it was time to dig in the dirt and get things planted.

The hillside had been covered with some sort of pink creeper vine. Pretty flowers and all, but way too invasive to keep around. So, it was all cut and removed about four weeks ago, but it had been aggressively growing back. So, it got weedwhacked flat, then I was digging up the roots to get rid of it. Seemed like all that digging, there should be a garden in there somewhere.










That's just the beginnings and it doesn't look like much yet. But, eventually (like in the next day or two) I'm hoping to get several rows of concrete blocks laid out, filled with soil & bunny berries and planted. Kitchen vegetables, mostly. Lettuce, peppers, carrots, tomatoes, celery, kale, etc.

The pile of roots in the front middle of the picture are all the roots of the pink creeper vine that is being dug up. I'll put weed mat down before filling the raised bed area, hopefully that will keep the vines from invading the salad garden. This is about fifteen feet from the back door, so it should be easy to get fresh greens for salads. There will be an herb garden off to the side somewhere for cooking herbs. That will be off to the left of the picture, somewhere. The bunnies will live off to the right side of the picture somewhere, there's a carport over there that they will probably be near. Still have a lot of clearing to do there first, but gotta get some bunny cages built over at the new place pretty quick.










Might be able to salvage the stove that came with the house. Got the light working as well as the oven light, the clock and the timer. Haven't tried hooking up the gas and checking the burners yet, but I'm hopeful that they will work.

Far as I can figure it's a 1962 Caloric "Heritage" series stove. Not an overly valuable or collectible one (i.e. it's not a Chambers or O'Keefe & Merrit or anything nifty keen) but it's solid as a rock and weighs about as much as one, too.










Rather prosaic, but progress none the less! This is an electric 120 gallon water heater in the land of forty four cents per kilowatt hour electricity. Fortunately, there are also solar panels that go on the roof to help with heating it up. Not that those are installed yet, but that will happen pretty quickly. I figure one electric bill later, and there will be a huge push to get them installed.

The washer & dryer will be outside under the kitchen windows next to the water heater. There will be an extension on the roof so they won't get rained on, but that's not there yet so that's why the tin on top of the water heater. Not that isn't wired in yet, anyway, though. 

Since we don't really worry about freezing around here, the houses are built in a fashion called "single wall". That means one side of the board is the inside of the house and the other side of the same board is the outside of the house. Which also means there's no handy spaces in the walls to hide plumbing. The black plastic drain piping on the wall is for the kitchen sink and the oddball arm off to the left side is for the washing machine. I'm not sure if it should be painted to match the house - we're thinking dark green. Or if it should be painted the trim color, which would be white. Or, since they're plumbing, we could paint them silver. Or perhaps tan to match the house skirting? It's at the back of the house, so it's not a critical choice but black pipe is just so industrial looking that I think it should be painted, although I'm not quite sure what color. What do you think?

But, before painting the house, we still have to finish getting it ready to move into and then we have to move into it. However, the fruit tree order from Bay Laurel Nurseries was mailed out of California the day before yesterday, so the fruit trees should be showing up tomorrow (Saturday) or Monday, so there will be more gardening before anything else. Yay!

Side note: we just had a small earthquake. Probably around a 3.5 or so. Just a quick jolt and small shiver after. Gods willing and if the creek don't rise, we will have more gardening soon, I hope.

The spinning wheels have already moved into the new house so my spinning time hasn't been happening much lately. Sigh!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

lexierowsell said:


> Heddles are just the little string or metal pieces between the shafts that the warp goes through.
> 
> 
> Counterbalance is one option, but if you're building it you may as well do the best option available and go with a countermarche.
> 
> The warp beam should be a touch higher than the cloth beam. 2"-3".
> 
> Treadles hinged at the back, much easier to depress and less fatigue to the weaver.
> 
> Also-- overhead swinging beater is the way to go.
> 
> I really am eyeball deep in this exact process. We are JUST starting to build.


Hmmmm .... I was thinking counterbalanced and countermarched were synonymous names for the same type of loom ... I will need to study on that.

I realize that rear hinged treadles would be more leveraged and easier to push .... but front hinged would be easier to find with your feet.

I was planning on a swinging reed but why is that style better ?

Also I am rethinking the size ..... since my niece does not weave .... maybe I should consider building a smaller but well constructed starter loom. Her house is big with 9 foot ceilings and would accommodate a large framed machine. Maybe better to start out with a Volkswagen rather than a Cadillac. If she wants a larger one later then I would make it. I am thinking 30 inch weave width. 

I have some basic configurations selected .... but not making just a functional plain jane loom ..... this one will have period furniture styling and made from hardwood.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Here are two configurations I like

The "Julia" model is a plain jane starter loom

The "Standard Loom" is a large Cadillac loom

http://glimakrausa.com/glimakra-products/products-looms/


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Ed Worst Loom Plans (as well as other weaving goodies to build)


Look what I found on a Canadian woodworkers site where guys were discussing loom plans....


http://www.archive.org/details/footp...mwea00worsrich

enjoy !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Hotz, That's a lot of sturdy roots! No wonder you do raised beds. The Caloric stove is pretty cool! We had one like it when I was growing up (except it had side by side ovens, one large, one small). It was the stove I learned to cook on.

Your drain pipes ... I'd be sorely tempted to paint them green with a sunflower on top!

Woah, Johnny! The complete Ed Worst book!! Great find!


----------



## lexierowsell

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Hmmmm .... I was thinking counterbalanced and countermarched were synonymous names for the same type of loom ... I will need to study on that.
> 
> I realize that rear hinged treadles would be more leveraged and easier to push .... but front hinged would be easier to find with your feet.
> 
> I was planning on a swinging reed but why is that style better ?
> 
> Also I am rethinking the size ..... since my niece does not weave .... maybe I should consider building a smaller but well constructed starter loom. Her house is big with 9 foot ceilings and would accommodate a large framed machine. Maybe better to start out with a Volkswagen rather than a Cadillac. If she wants a larger one later then I would make it. I am thinking 30 inch weave width.
> 
> I have some basic configurations selected .... but not making just a functional plain jane loom ..... this one will have period furniture styling and made from hardwood.



Rear hinged treadles are placed ergonomically to be found as readily as any treadles. CB and CM looms do not require quite as much treadle force to operate as Jack-type looms, but like I said-- if you're building it, why not build the best options available? 

Overhead beater reduces weaver fatigue hugely (per the prof weaver I harass regularly with questions). She says that she can manage an hour or so at a jack loom with the bottom attached beater before her back hurts, but can go all day on her overhead looms. 



Johnny Dolittle said:


> Here are two configurations I like
> 
> The "Julia" model is a plain jane starter loom
> 
> The "Standard Loom" is a large Cadillac loom
> 
> http://glimakrausa.com/glimakra-products/products-looms/



The Standard is exactly what I am emulating. I am going for a 63" weaving width so that I never want to upgrade. After all, I can weave narrower pieces of cloth on the large loom, but will also be able to double weave for king size blankets. 

I would ask your niece what she may want to weave in the future. Also, you could build and gift her a 25" rigid heddle to whet her whistle, and let her tell you if she wants larger than 30" or if that'll suit her. 

Best- 
~L


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

lexierowsell said:


> Rear hinged treadles are placed ergonomically to be found as readily as any treadles. CB and CM looms do not require quite as much treadle force to operate as Jack-type looms, but like I said-- if you're building it, why not build the best options available?
> 
> Overhead beater reduces weaver fatigue hugely (per the prof weaver I harass regularly with questions). She says that she can manage an hour or so at a jack loom with the bottom attached beater before her back hurts, but can go all day on her overhead looms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Standard is exactly what I am emulating. I am going for a 63" weaving width so that I never want to upgrade. After all, I can weave narrower pieces of cloth on the large loom, but will also be able to double weave for king size blankets.
> 
> I would ask your niece what she may want to weave in the future. Also, you could build and gift her a 25" rigid heddle to whet her whistle, and let her tell you if she wants larger than 30" or if that'll suit her.
> 
> Best-
> ~L


Thanks 

Loom will be a surprise gift .... she does not weave .... but she will take on a large quilt project and follow through till it is done.

I have a decently equipped shop, tons of wood, and the skills to get a loom done fast once I have a detailed plan with dimensions.

I can quickly build a small floor loom

.... so I donno what to do here

.... guess I will wait for more response (suggestions) here

She probably can not have children and they have a 2000 sq ft house which is sparsely furnished.

I have a 12 year old great niece who is my niece's niece also. Thinking of a rigid heddle for her.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The larger the weaving width, the better. Like Lexie said, you can weave narrower pieces on a large loom


----------



## lexierowsell

Well my theory is if you can quickly build a small loom you can a little less quickly build a giant one ;-)


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

lexierowsell said:


> Well my theory is if you can quickly build a small loom you can a little less quickly build a giant one ;-)


Decisions Decisions Decisions

boy this is becoming quite a learning curve.

OK my niece Ginnie likes antiques or new furniture with period styling.

.... even if she does not become a spinning weave-a-holic .... she will like displaying in her big house.... looms and wheels make great conversation pieces :walk:

She works full time and coaches girls volleyball .... but likes making things for gifts and her own use.

So doubtful if she will ever need a loom with a 6 x 7 footprint .....??????

Little scaled down standard loom built heavy enough to do rugs ..... weaving width 36 inches and depth 48 inches or so.

..... eventually it will settle out in my mind as to what I should build

... am still appreciating your suggestions


----------



## lexierowsell

A 36" weaving width is absolutely sufficient for the majority of common projects like rugs or making bolts of cloth. She would have the option of double weave too, making her weaving width 72".

I would say 8 harness, 10 treadle. 36" weaving width. She would be hard pressed to ever outgrow that, even if she became a serious hobby weaver.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Double weaving .... first time I have heard of that.... 

always remember .... youtube is your friend


----------



## Homesteader1

I'm so impressed even though I know nothing about weaving until I went to TTU center for crafts here in Tn. and found this thread. I was really over whelmed. Does anyone have a site they sell from? Here on the homestead I don't have a lot of time left to learn weaving. I just started learning banjo and wood carving.


----------



## IowaLez

Oh my goodness! I've been gone from here for so long, and you guys have made so many posts I could barely catch up! You all have been SO BUSY!!!! Love the photos of all the animals! I have LOTS of news to share, too!

My life has been quite eventful in the last month! The Xmas and NY holidays were really nice. With my daughter and her family just across the street and up a fairly long driveway, we can visit back and forth a LOT! Love seeing my grandkids so often now! They are planning their first garden, and what fruit trees to plant. So I have been aiding them with that. Hopefully they will let me plant some tomatoes or a few pole beans in the plot. 

About 3 weeks ago, I hesitantly signed myself up on a dating website. Made sure to say no cheating husbands or SO's need apply. So far I've had messages from 4 men, who all seem pretty nice, met one face to face, he's nice and has spent a lot of time with me online, messaging several times a week in the evenings. All are gainfully employed, and seem to be nice people. For some reason I'm attracting Harley riders...  3 of them are into bikes. Two in southern MN, and 1 close by in IA. The nice guy in La Crosse, WI, ISN'T a bike rider. And I'm not going to Sturgis like I've been invited to do... :umno: Not really looking for a full-time relationship, but a good friend to visit with sometimes might be nice. Not sure what I really want... I've been in a relationship for so long, although abandoned and lonely for the last decade, dating is really scary business!

Been working on a very large, very involved website. I'm good with HTML and CSS, but still have had to learn some new coding. I joined Kindle Unlimited, as tech, web design and business books at my library here in Osceola are non-existent, and same for the online library book selection, and buying them is expensive. If I find useful ones on KU, I will then buy them. Right now, I am off into the subject of typography. Never stopped to think about how important that is, whether in print media or on the web.

I still don't have any of my belongings back from my Ex. It's gotten really nasty. He claims he's "hurt" I left him, and that I would sue him for the return of my things... Still pretending he did nothing wrong... I filed a complicated complaint against his lawyer with the IA Supreme Court Atty Disciplinary Board, he already has one previous reprimand, and for the life of me, I can't figure out how he got vetted and approved to be a magistrate in a county nearby. The guy is really ticked off I did this, but all I can say is that he shouldn't have done the things he did, so it's his own fault... :grumble:And since then he did more disreputable things regarding my case, so I amended my complaint on the 15th, and I'm waiting for the shoe to drop again...

Two weeks ago today, my "interesting" drag queen, mentally ill neighbor, Vickie, almost started a fire in her unit across the landing from mine. I think she had food burning on the stove and had fallen asleep on the couch, but her smoke alarm didn't go off. Her Mom, who lives in a unit below, smelled it and came up, the breeze was blowing it away from me, so I heard her banging on the door, and the loud scolding she gave her once inside. Learned she has other people staying there, which is also a lease violation. Got her cited for a violation for creating constant loud noise too late at night the other week, with her dealing drugs and her loser customers ::cough cough:: friends coming and going constantly, hasn't made me any happier. :bored:Thursday morning she was out on the landing yelling about people should "Come, come to my kingdom for a fine feast and banquet". Well the manager and asst manager were in the office, came out, ran up the stairs, and got in her face about that. I was out by the mailboxes and had asked if she was doing the cooking, to which I was informed she "didn't do that kind of s_ _ _, was I kidding?" :huh:

This past Thursday afternoon, she had the most frequent 3 losers/people over (out of many), two of them arrived while I was out on the landing going back inside with my laundry, and altho she tried to introduce me, they just stomped by me, totally ignoring me, and they went inside and plopped on the couch. I did get a glimpse that the walls and ceiling of her living room area are a dark golden brown from a lot of "smoking" going on in there... Did get the name of the woman tho. Then at about 4pm, her smoke alarm went off and wouldn't stop; there was chaos, pandemonium and loud commotion in her unit and then the 4 of them came tumbling out onto the landing with the apt door open. I had my ear to my door, no way was I going out there, and I heard them talking, and learned the apt was totally full of smoke, and they were coughing; had opened all the windows and were trying to fan it with the door. :help: Well, I smelled it this time, and it was the smell of _charred _carpeting or upholstery or wood... So they must have been cooking meth, and something went wrong. No bong full of weed would cause that... Now I am totally paranoid. They obviously got the fire put out, since we all didn't burn down... 

So, I had been contemplating getting renter's insurance in case of a bad storm, hail, or tornado as this is a high risk area, but I instantly decided I need it in case of fire, or theft/burglary a lot more. So yesterday I called the Farmers agent in Indianola and he is sending me the paperwork for a hefty insurance policy with full replacement value of all my things, no depreciation, and it will go into force in the 1st.... It isn't terribly expensive, thankfully.

Oh, my daughter and I have detected all sorts of drug houses and apartments on the surrounding blocks here on the edge of town, while out looking for her lost cat, and it appears the cops don't care about it; I see them driving around on patrol, but certainly houses with all the windows covered in black plastic ought to be good clues... Or the constant stream of cars and people coming and going outside the residences.

Also on that same Thursday morning, I had my lovely boycat, Felix, out on a leash for a long walk, and we were in a large empty lot with a building, generators and propane tank on it, belonging to Mediacom. He is totally afraid of dogs, even just hearing them barking, so when he SAW two dogs playing and barking in a fenced yard across the street, he freaked out, began struggling and bouncing around, and before I could grab him, yanked the leash off my wrist and hand. :help:

He flew across the property and up a big black walnut tree, tangling the leash in some branches, and parked his butt on a big branch about 14 or so feet off the ground. A Mediacom worker guy in a cherry picker truck was parked at that building, so after about 15 minutes of coaxing with no results, getting colder by the minute, I walked over and asked the man to please help me get Felix down. :hobbyhors He drove over to the tree and got Felix off the branch very gently, untangled the leash, and handed him down to me... I thanked him profusely, I am so grateful for his kindness, and have decided I can't cancel my Mediacom contract and change providers, like I had been thinking of doing...

Oh, another "friend" just arrived next door... How nice.... 

So, that is about all going on with my life...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Philip and I have been at a gun and primitives show all day with a booth, in the section they ask for historical clothing. I've been wearing an 1830's dress and spinning. A lady with terribly inaccurate clothing lectured me for half an hour about what fabrics are historically accurate. Guh.
And I bought a book charka.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh, and here are Philip's peppers growing away at home. Five excessively hot varieties, including Carolina Reapers.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

And here's my charka!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Philip and I have been at a gun and primitives show all day with a booth, in the section they ask for historical clothing. I've been wearing an 1830's dress and spinning. A lady with terribly inaccurate clothing lectured me for half an hour about what fabrics are historically accurate. Guh.
> And I bought a book charka.


Wow really neat ... and I checked out your Etsy store also.... thanks for sharing


----------



## lexierowsell

You are the cutest ever! 

I went to Homestead Heritage today (kinda like a primitives fair, only its real life and awesome!) then we stopped at "The Real Texas Gun Show" and considered AR15s and hand guns. Almost as cool as your day... Nah, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Congrats on the charka!

Was the lady lecturing you wearing polyester??? GAH!!!

Philip's peppers look great!! Mine look spindly compared to his.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Oh no .... now I discovered double hole heddles

....it just keeps getting more complicated

.... but google was my friend .... google sent me to youtube where a weaver was using a cricket loom (I believe) ....and was making decorative bands to be sewn onto a shirt.

The strange thing about me is that I want to know about all the machines and other contraptions used in weaving ... then I will want to know all about the various weaving techniques...

.... but in the end ... I will have no desire to weave:bored:


----------



## Kasota

Johnny, your enthusiasm is delightful. I love reading your posts.

Svenska, you look so sweet! Sounds like you had a really good time. Boogers to the woman who was lecturing you. Congrats on the Charka. You are an addict. LOL! 

Hotzcatz, you are as busy as ever! Those are huge roots. Reminds me of some section in my yard that has this horrible ground cover plant that I have only and ever been able to get rid of by using a toxic nasty. Any little bit left over, any speck of a root...and it's back with a vengeance. I hate the stuff. 

IowaLez, good to see you post. Sounds like some of the places I have lived. Btdt, yup. 

Cyndi and all the other spouters are making me wish for spring time. Or a green house. Attached. Or both. LOL! 

I am on a mission revamping how I will have my basement laid out. Mom has a space down there for her piano and she wants to bring it upstairs where the organ is now. She wants to just get rid of the organ because it needs some work and she like the piano better. So.... that leaves me a whole section of precious wall space. I'm going to make it into a sewing corner! There is a big section down the middle where we have stuff hanging from a pole (off season stuff) and we are going to build a closet into a different wall. THAT will give me space to put a table that I can use for sorting wool or cutting fabric or whatever. That area is right across from the big old concrete laundry double sink where I wash fiber. It will be sooo convenient! I'm so excited I could spit. So I will have a nice room down there with my sewing table and some pretty white cupboards to hold my sewing notions and fabric. 

I am so excited! That corner of the basement already has been sheet rocked. I'm going to put up tongue and groove paneling and paint it white and I am going to put down some nice flooring. There is a window right where I will have the sewing table so I will have some natural light as well.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Well its getting time to start some project threads.

A project thread for loom building

A project thread for chair building and seat weaving

.... then this fall will be a wheel building thread

Here is a sample of my chairs .... this one scaled down to child or large doll size.

Back in 1993-4 I attempted to make a living in cabinetry... I made chairs and benches but could not make enough $$$$.....

I eventually started making spindled railings for the interiors of manufactured housing. I was the supplier to one factory. Then in 2006 I developed allergies. Was not allergic to wood ... but to the mold that can be on kiln fried lumber ... also the dust irritated me... so I shut down shop.

Eventually took some CNC machining courses (computer controlled metal working machines). Then I discovered machine shops did not hire you if you are in your mid fifties 

So I have had some bad years lately... but I am renovating my shop to deal with the dust.... and I now have some CNC woodworking machines. The movement of the machines is controlled by a computer program that you make. The machine can be contained in a cabinet and the dust removed by a dust collecting system.

So may failure back in 1993-4 was due to marketing and inefficiency in manufacturing.

Now I have small automatic machines and the internet for marketing ... so here I go again.

Back in Nov/Dec 1994 I placed an ad in Country Sampler magazine. 

The ad cost me $400 or was it $500 for 1/6 of a page ... and I sold enough to pay for the ad and my supplies and to cover the free shipping ... I had nothing left for my labor .... I sold 5 benches from the ad

I had my benches in high end furniture stores. I had to keep the price down so the retailer could double what I was asking !!!!!!!!!!!

I would have been ok if I could have sold them for what the retailer was selling them for !!! She did sell them but I was not making enough.

So here we go again ... wish me luck !!!


----------



## Kasota

Johnny, what beautiful work! Not too many people can do that anymore! Have you tried an Etsy store and/or FB? I find I buy quite a bit from Etsy. 

My quest to finish washing up all the fleece and fiber that I have has exposed me to something new - the incredible astounding amazing amount of dust in alpaca fiber. Debi gifted me with some oh so beautiful Suri Alpaca in two colors! I am just getting to wash it up...and...and... I had no idea it could hold so much dust!!! LOL!!!!! I wondered if there would ever be clear water in the stock pot. Now every spare surface in my room, including a little card table I set up, has alpaca drying. I found it helps to have a little fan circulate the air.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.
Sorry, I didn't get any pics up of any new plants. My phone is getting old and doesn't play well with many applications. I'm just too tight to replace it, well, actually, maybe im just stuck in my ways. I did replace it a few months ago, but the replacement phone was too different, and bigger, and plastic (mine has a metal case) and was frustrating me trying to figure out how to use it, so i gave it to my wife and i went back to this one.
Next time I buy a phone, I'm just getting a plain jane flip phone, then i will replace my computer at home and be done with it, no more mini computer in my pocket. 
Looks like y'all have been busy.
Johnny, nice bench. Look forward to seeing more of your work.

Rabbits....funny thought. When I started back into rabbits my daughter was really excited about getting "bunnies". I explained to her I was getting meat rabbits, not pets. Livestock, not pets, i raise food, not pets. I wish someone could explain to me why I now have two meat rabbits, and 5 mini lop "bunnies", and one Holland lop cross bunny (who lives in a huge cage in my house).....
Yeah, 8 rabbits and only two are livestock.....something isn't adding up.
My daughter has her 4H rabbits, and now I gave in and got her two more yesterday. I guess im getting soft. I have to admit, all of her minis are good looking rabbits. One of which has no pedigree, and will be finding a new home shortly. We took it in when the previous owner just wanted it gone and had been neglecting it. He is now put a little weight on, and seems happier, so we will start looking for someone to give him a home. Then I get my cage back and will get another Californian.

I have a doe who should kindle her first litter on Friday or Saturday of this week. I'm hoping she does good, but since this will be her first litter, I'm not counting my chicks before they hatch, but remaining hopeful.

Well, y'all have a great day, happy Monday!!!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Thanks Kasota.... I just recently checked out Etsy. A website would also help me .... maybe just do it with a FB commercial account ??? or maybe not ... I do not do FB but would consider if it would be helpful. I sell on ebay but only because I have a small lawnmower junkyard and I sell parts. Ebay rates are outrageous. They charge 10% and that is applied to the shipping cost also.... then about another 3% for paypal.

I am thinking I will also sell in unfinished un assembled kit form where you assemble and stain/finish and weave the seat.

Dixiebee you do some nice woodwork also ... I noticed in craft forum. Also what is your pepper variety.

I have more furniture pics when I have time to scan. Pics taken back before I went digital.

I am searching for some local weavers to visit... I need to inspect some looms before I build. There are some local guilds.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

This is a small CNC router... you can see it just cut out a part used in the little bench. I bought it on ebay last May .... had to drive 6 hours to Cincinnati Oh to pick it up. 

Lots of CNC routers on youtube. They also cut plastic and other soft materials.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Johnny, I have chocolate bell, islanders bell, sunsational bell, knight x3r bell, California wonder bell, mini bell, jalepeno, pablano, serano, banana, mini sweet. Plan on starting a few other varieties soon as well as about 7 varieties of tomatoes.
Also have broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, cabbage (red and green), and a few herbs started already.


----------



## Marchwind

DBA what about your pumpkins or is it too early to begin those?


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

SvenskaFlicka said:


> And here's my charka!


I was wondering if you ever made period dress for dolls. The benches I sold from a Country Sampler ad were mostly used to display dolls. The recipients of those benches sent me pictures of their ceramic dolls all dress up in Victorian attire.

Also what do you think of Etsey?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I don't make doll clothes. I'd rather make clothes for humans. 
I do like Etsy. I find a lot of people look there for handmade stuff specifically. They don't charge as much per sale as Ebay and everything is by your price. No auctions. You should set up your own Etsy shop and give it a whirl!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

How is the weather in your part of the world. We only got 3 inches from the big storm passing over. We are expecting another inch or so. We were lucky again. I have an uncle north of Boston and a nephew in Maine with wife and four kids. They are in the extreme predicted snowfall areas.

Was out on I-80 this morning .... freight headed east was minimal .... trips cancled or delayed to avoid getting stranded in the eastern cities.

We are getting some high winds later so getting generators ready .... hope we do not need them. Colder weather is coming.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I don't make doll clothes. I'd rather make clothes for humans.
> I do like Etsy. I find a lot of people look there for handmade stuff specifically. They don't charge as much per sale as Ebay and everything is by your price. No auctions. You should set up your own Etsy shop and give it a whirl!


You don't do dolls ... but I bet $$$$$$$$$ talks

$$$$$$$$$$ might change your mind

unless you are just doing this for fun:happy2:


----------



## Woodpecker

We are expecting up to 2 feet of snow. I really don't remember ever seeing 2 feet at a time. We are under a blizzard watch too. So far we have been blessed but this time we are going to get hammered. I will try to keep popping by. I just pray we don't lose power because of Lorretta's heat lamp. We are expecting 30 mph winds.


----------



## 7thswan

Woodpecker said:


> We are expecting up to 2 feet of snow. I really don't remember ever seeing 2 feet at a time. We are under a blizzard watch too. So far we have been blessed but this time we are going to get hammered. I will try to keep popping by. I just pray we don't lose power because of Lorretta's heat lamp. We are expecting 30 mph winds.


Be prepared to bring her in and put her in a box with a jug full of hot water.Cover with towel. She will snuggle and stay warm.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Johnny Dolittle said:


> You don't do dolls ... but I bet $$$$$$$$$ talks
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$ might change your mind
> 
> unless you are just doing this for fun:happy2:


If someone did offer me $$$$$$$$$ to make doll clothes then I would probably do it. But I do get paid $$$ and sometimes $$$$ to make human clothes. And they are less fiddly!


----------



## hercsmama

This weather scares me.
Gorgeous out and almost 70* !!!!!
So wrong for January. What do you bet right when my fruit trees start to blossom, we get hammered with a late season blizzard and lose all the blooms....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Marchwind said:


> DBA what about your pumpkins or is it too early to begin those?


Yeah, too early for pumpkins. I will start planting them the first week of june.


----------



## Woodpecker

7thswan said:


> Be prepared to bring her in and put her in a box with a jug full of hot water.Cover with towel. She will snuggle and stay warm.


Thanks for the advice, I wasn't sure what to do except bring her in. Now they are saying up to 50 mph winds. Did I ever mention how much I dislkie winter?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Yikes!!!! Wife just took my daughter to hospital to see if she needs stitches.
My daughter loves all things furry, well, she was trying to hold and cuddle one of the rabbits like it was a teddy bear. It tried climbing up her shirt and scratched her neck. Then it got worse, it hurt her, she screamed and jumped, the rabbit tried hanging on. She dropped the rabbit, but it was hanging by two toe nails dug into her neck.
She has a cut about an inch and a half long on her neck.
I cleaned with peroxide, wrapped a cold pack in a wash cloth, had her hold it to her neck, put her in the car and wife took off.
It wasn't bleeding badly, but was starting to swell up.
I had put rabbit back in the cage and just went to check him, to be honest, i don't care about his well being right now, but I wanted to check his feet, fearing a nail might have ripped out and might still be in her neck. He has white feet, and there is no blood at all on him, so I dont think a nail pulled.

Holy Moly, I don't know what to think....yikes!


----------



## lexierowsell

hercsmama said:


> This weather scares me.
> Gorgeous out and almost 70* !!!!!
> So wrong for January. What do you bet right when my fruit trees start to blossom, we get hammered with a late season blizzard and lose all the blooms....



You sure you left Texas?


----------



## Woodpecker

Yikes DBA! Praying your daughter gets through this easily.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

SvenskaFlicka said:


> If someone did offer me $$$$$$$$$ to make doll clothes then I would probably do it. But I do get paid $$$ and sometimes $$$$ to make human clothes. And they are less fiddly!


Those little projects are aka stash busters


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Literally, my stash is pieces of cloth 3 to 10 yards in length. A little project wouldn't bust any stash.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Hey you might be getting a rug loom on your birthday

surprise surprise :nanner:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have a rug loom. And there is no way I would use these silks and reproduction fabrics on rugs!

:umno:


----------



## hercsmama

Lexie, I was beginning to wonder the same thing! LOL!

DBA, sending good thoughts your DD will be alright, goodness!

Johnny, you're so funny! I think you gave poor Kelsey a heart attack! ROFLMBO!!!:happy2: 
Kelsey, I actually saw a gorgeous wall hanging done with silks, just beautiful, seriously. I wish I could remember where I saw it......:huh:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I have a rug loom. And there is no way I would use these silks and reproduction fabrics on rugs!
> 
> :umno:


Hmmmmmmm sooooooo :bored:

Just watcha gonna do with all those high class scraps ?:icecream:


----------



## hercsmama

Well Kelsey, my darling girl, time for you to show your stuff!
Wait 'til you see what she does with those "scraps"! Holy moly!
She won the State Fair with them last year....:happy2:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

I didn't know 4H had a stash busting competition !!!:walk:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Okay.

This is what I wore at the Gun Show Saturday. This is my spinning outfit...


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Very nice

I like seeing women in long dresses


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I am sideways. 

Here is my fancy silk dress:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

And here's my senior picture...


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

very nice


----------



## hercsmama

Don't forget this one!
I stole it off your website, it's one of my personal favorites.









She even makes all the underthings, by hand! 
Kelsey is our resident "Jill of all things fiber".


----------



## Marchwind

Kelsey has things in movies and museums and sells her beautiful dresses all over the world.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Very very nice

ah ... I think I see a few weeds in that garden


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Marchwind said:


> Kelsey has things in movies and museums and sells her beautiful dresses all over the world.



That is incredible ... she is so young to have accomplished so much !!!!

good for you Kelsey !!!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Kelsey who taught you ?????????


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Johnny Dolittle said:


> ah ... I think I see a few weeds in that garden


Hush you. 

I made that brown dress when I was 17.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Sew did you have an incredible home economics teacher or talented relatives....

or did you teach yourself ?

I like that senior picture and the one standing in front of the old fashion looking garden.

Also Kelsey is much easier to pronounce than that username


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Really ... there is so much talent here on this fiber forum ... the more I look around the more amazed I become.


----------



## Kasota

I could not sleep last night. My sister is sick and my mom forgot to eat today (NOT good for a diabetic) and she had a "spell" as she calls it. I am tired and then some. I wish that I could be snowed in for 3 days (with power of course) , someone else who would eventually shovel me out. LOL! 

WP, if you bring Loretta in she will be fine. 

Prayers for everyone in the path of the storm to stay safe and well and warm. 

When will WIHH be back? 

I can't wait until March. I'm going to take a few days off to tackle that basement sewing area. Jan and Feb are black-out times for us...no time off unless it is an emergency or you are sick.


----------



## hercsmama

Marchwind said:


> Kelsey has things in movies and museums and sells her beautiful dresses all over the world.


Don't forget Disney too! She' s pretty awesome alright.:happy2:

Oh Kas, I am sorry.
Hopefully you get some rest tonight, and Grannie Annie gets to feeling better. Will she drink those Glucerna(sp) shakes?
My dad was terrible about remembering to eat, before I took over, but he would grab those and drink them...they helped keep him a lot more stable.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

hercsmama said:


> Lexie, I was beginning to wonder the same thing! LOL!
> 
> DBA, sending good thoughts your DD will be alright, goodness!
> 
> Johnny, you're so funny! I think you gave poor Kelsey a heart attack! ROFLMBO!!!:happy2:
> Kelsey, I actually saw a gorgeous wall hanging done with silks, just beautiful, seriously. I wish I could remember where I saw it......:huh:


Not sleeping so well ... and then I get silly ... got way too much stress in my life ... here I can unwind .... besides I like to tease young women ... just ask the waitresses around here....


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Not sleeping so well ... and then I get silly ... got way too much stress in my life ... here I can unwind .... besides I like to tease young women ... just ask the waitresses around here....


 
We are a bit protective of our "young women" in this forum, just so you know.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, the Glucerna shakes really help. The problem comes in when she drinks them INSTEAD of eating. They are awesome for taking with us so we have quick fix when we are running errands. They really help her if she has a 1/2 of one before she goes to bed...blood sugars are much better in the morning. But she still has to eat... Well, at least she is feeling better so that is a good thing. My sister, on the other hand, has the creeping crud. Not the flu - but really settled in her chest and coughing. I brought her a care package after work. Did not go in the house. Did not pass go. Did not collect 200.00. I do NOT want to get sick. 

DBA, prayers for your daughter to be okay. Keep us posted! 

I am going to sleep now.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

gone-a-milkin said:


> We are a bit protective of our "young women" in this forum, just so you know.


Ill keep that in mind. It is so easily to be miss understood on forums.

Some here actually know each other .... which is unlike other forums I have been on....

I have been on threads where the boys got to tossing back and forth what I call friendly insults... just doing it for fun and to see who has the most wit ....and then out of nowhere someone gets offended.

Well hope I have not offended here.

 clip art helps relay ones intentions


----------



## CAnnie

gone-a-milkin said:


> We are a bit protective of our "young women" in this forum, just so you know.


AND...her mother's here on the board.....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

G'mornin all.
Thanks for the well wishes. Daughter is fine, sore, but fine. It was not as bad as it initially looked. No stitches, I still don't understand that, it was deep. They cleaned the wound, applied some antibiotic type ountment to it, a little bit of purple skin glue, and a bandage.
They told us to keep an eye on it for any signs of infection.


----------



## Kasota

DBA, glad to hear that she is okay. That glue frequently is used instead of stitches and it can sometimes be a better choice. I once walked into my own open car door (yeah I know) when I was bending over to pick up a package. The wind caught the door as I was bending over to reach inside the car. Smacked me right on my eyebrow and left a nasty 2 inch gash right to the bone. They glued me back together.  Glue is nice, too, because you don't have to go back to have them remove stitches. (Not that I am above doing that myself, either.... hahahaha) 

CAnnie, so good to see you!


----------



## 7thswan

Kasota said:


> DBA, glad to hear that she is okay. That glue frequently is used instead of stitches and it can sometimes be a better choice. I once walked into my own open car door (yeah I know) when I was bending over to pick up a package. The wind caught the door as I was bending over to reach inside the car. Smacked me right on my eyebrow and left a nasty 2 inch gash right to the bone. They glued me back together.  Glue is nice, too, because you don't have to go back to have them remove stitches. (Not that I am above doing that myself, either.... hahahaha)
> 
> CAnnie, so good to see you!


Owwch. I hope you don't get a black eye along with the cut. Can your Mom drink instant breckfast ,the Carnation dry that is mixed with milk. It tastes Good.


----------



## Kasota

7thSwan, it was a grand black eye for sure! LOL! The Instant Breakfast product has way too much sugar for a diabetic. The Glucerna is a better product for her. I just need her to stop and EAT instead of getting so involved in projects that eating is the furthest thing from her mind. She's kind of a little like this....


----------



## Woodpecker

I hope mamma eats something soon Kas.

Glad your daughter is ok DBA.

We got around 6" and the power stayed on. The weathermen actually apologized that they were so wrong. It's nice when they admit their wrong, it's not often they do that.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

CAnnie said:


> AND...her mother's here on the board.....


OK ... a young cute woman in a long period dress having a display to promote her business .... set up at a gun show !!!!

she will be a lighting rod for attention.... and men of all ages will stop by and make remarks motivated only to see her laugh or smile.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

But I'm married! (And a really good shot.)
They were all pretty respectful, actually.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Well I have been asking folks if they know of anyone in the area who uses a loom. I get replies like "not anymore" which I take to mean they have passed on. I asked (3) 20 something women if they knew of anyone in the area using a loom.

All 3 replied "what's a loom ?"

When I went to school in the '60's we had to learn things like ..... Eli Whitney invented the cotton gin and the date of his invention. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have the contact number for the Butler County Spinning and Weaving Guild

Also there are some hoofed fiber bearing critters in the area and I could make some stops and ask. Our big sheep farms are all gone.

I need to see a countermarch loom operating. Also I understand how a countermarch is different .... but I do not yet understand why countermarch is better ... but give me a little more time.

BTW does anyone on this board work livestock with dogs ?


----------



## Marchwind

Would YouTube work in the mean time Johnny? I'm sure you can find videos with each type of loom and maybe comparison of two or more.


----------



## hercsmama

As far as working livestock with dogs, back in Texas we did. Cattle mostly.

We do have GPs out with the sheep now, but they don't so much "work" the sheep, just sort of hang about the place keeping predators away. If you know anything about LGDs you'll know what I mean. :happy2:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

hercsmama said:


> As far as working livestock with dogs, back in Texas we did. Cattle mostly.
> 
> We do have GPs out with the sheep now, but they don't so much "work" the sheep, just sort of hang about the place keeping predators away. If you know anything about LGDs you'll know what I mean. :happy2:


My dogs both died 2 years ago .... I had an Australian Shepherd. And a Border Collie with a little beagle mixed in but she was predominately Border Collie.

Aussies are driving dogs. I have owned two over a period of 23 years. both worked but the second was too aggressive and I didn't want to see her be injured. The first worked real well ... she would naturally pause and look back at me for instructions or to get approval from me.

We have a dog training club ... the second Aussie went through two levels of puppy classes and then we did agility.

The Border Collie was a puppy my niece got at the pound... Was supposed to be a Beagle. About 2 year later niece was off to college and I liked the dog so I took her.

My grandfather had a dairy farm and also raised puppies. Had GP's a Border Collie, Beagles and Brittany Spaniels when I was a kid. He was into GP's big time before I was born and then mostly replaced them with Brittanies.

I would have loved to have lived where I had access to a large herds so I could work with dogs.

14 years ago I became acquainted with a man who had 1000 sheep and 4 Border Collies. He had gone to Australia and got 2 puppies. His dogs were very well trained. He still has a few sheep but he is getting old. I met him at a local truck stop. We both pull in with Herding dogs in our pickups. He also had a Great Pyrenees ....


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Marchwind said:


> Would YouTube work in the mean time Johnny? I'm sure you can find videos with each type of loom and maybe comparison of two or more.


Just registered at weavolution.com because they have a home made equipment forum.

Have googled counterbalanced versus countermarch ....but mostly get poor explanations.

Tons of stuff on youtube ... takes so long to sort through

I have lots of time to get this figured out .... have come along way since I stopped in to this forum


----------



## hercsmama

I really loved our Border Collies, both were very good at what they did. But they passed away about 4 years ago.
Our Pyr's I utterly adore.
Very laid back, until they shouldn't be.:happy2: They also make really good nannies for bottle lambs. Here's Murphy with last years baby.

Just to keep this a bit fiber related, I have a huge sack of their under coats that I am starting to spin. I'm going to make mittens for myself out of it. Can't do that with a Border Collie!
Hmm, it's sideways. Just turn your head a bit.
It was about 20* that morning, and that was how we found her. Murphy kept her alive, bless his heart.


----------



## lexierowsell

Ha ha ha...


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

That would be an Australian Cattle Dog. 

They are popular amongst the Amish around here.

There is a breed in Australia called the Kelpie... they actually jump up and run across the backs of the sheep.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDaBJOMdOsY[/ame]


----------



## lambs.are.cute

WIHH did you have fun with the new baby?


----------



## hercsmama

Well, our gorgeous weather is soon coming to an end. Snow possible by this weekend. I'm really ok with it, as it is just too soon for it to be this warm. 

I'm having a stay home and putter day, dh is off to work.
I've got bread dough rising on the stove, pita bread rising right next to it, and a batch of cookies in the oven.
My grandson will be here in a while, his day care is closed due to a flu outbreak. They want a few days to disinfect the facility.
So while he naps later I'll get some spinning time in, then we'll eat cookies and go chase the sheep about, his favorite past time, lol.:happy2:
He loves his "sheepies", the lady that runs his daycare tld ds that he plays sheep sometimes. Walking around bleating and just being a goof, too funny.
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Howdy folks.
Off work today so I am choosing to be lazy 
Made a run to town for a couple of things, then to feed mill for chicken feed.
Did two loads of laundry, cleaned out chick brooding box, tended to the rabbits, scooped some poop, got some sausage out of the freezer for supper tonight, and I don't plan on doing too much else today.

Well, i will, got the last of my pepper seeds in the mail yesterday so I will plant some of those, but then, nothing else. Oh yeah, cook supper, more laundry, put rabbit nest box in with pregnant doe, sweep floors and carry in some firewood, then nothing else.
Oh yeah.......you get the picture. I think I need to go back to work so I can take a break....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I had tons of fun with my precious new grandson and his three-year old sister! 

I miss them so much! I am suffocating here at work - (dreaming of an early retirement, actually) and hope to get pictures up this weekend! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Well I called the Butler County Spinning and Weaving Guild last night and had a nice chat with this lady whose phone number was listed on their website. I am a good hour from them and she kept thinking I was just too far away. She told me about a place I should visit....I had forgotten about this place which is Silverbrook Fiber Arts Farm and Shop. It is located within a large Amish district and about 30 minutes from me. They sell supplies and if you buy a wheel or loom they give you free lessons. They have other services and a few fiber bearing critters.

The lady at the guild said they had quite a few weavers using countermarch looms. She said they were having their monthly meeting next week and she would let them know I was building a loom and was needing a little help. I think I will call her and see if it is ok to attend this meeting. I think I will take some pictures to convey my woodworking skills... I think talking to them face to face is the better way to go rather then communicating through another person.... less confusion. I think she would have invited me to come but she kept insisting I was so far away.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Howdy folks.
> Off work today so I am choosing to be lazy
> Made a run to town for a couple of things, then to feed mill for chicken feed.
> Did two loads of laundry, cleaned out chick brooding box, tended to the rabbits, scooped some poop, got some sausage out of the freezer for supper tonight, and I don't plan on doing too much else today.
> 
> Well, i will, got the last of my pepper seeds in the mail yesterday so I will plant some of those, but then, nothing else. Oh yeah, cook supper, more laundry, put rabbit nest box in with pregnant doe, sweep floors and carry in some firewood, then nothing else.
> Oh yeah.......you get the picture. I think I need to go back to work so I can take a break....


way too early here to plant peppers .... I bought a new hybrid and the seeds are $.15 each and the smallest packet is 100 seeds !!!! That is $15 for a pack of seeds. Bought from Holmes Seeds out in Ohio... they sell to commercial growers and do not have small packets.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Today I was wondering what ever happened to the pre-knit socks I ordered for my shop. (Yep, they make such things.) So I called for a tracking number. Here is what I did all afternoon then:

1. They could not find the tracking number or evidence of payment.
2. They found payment, but still no tracking number.
3. They found out that the socks I ordered no longer exist.
4. They found out the payment was for the yarn I got in my shop last week, but were at a loss as to the socks.
5. They found out there was another order in the queue for MORE sock yarn. 
6. They finally got everything sorted, and we cancelled the order for the more sock yarn and got the list of pre-knit sock sets I can order.

The wonderful lady stayed half an hour past closing to make sure everything was sorted out. It was still stressful. I called at 2 just wanting a tracking number.

THIS is why I can't just knit all day in my shop. lol ound:


----------



## Kasota

Debi, what fun to have a kick back day. That is too funny about the little one pretending to be a sheep. 

DBA, that doesn't sound like a lazy day at all. You are always working so hard and juggling many things. You remind me of the Ever Ready Battery Bunny. 

WB, WIHH!!! We have missed you! I can just imagine how much you miss that new grandson and his sister! I would so love to retire early. It's not going to happen, but I dream of it, too! 

Svenska, I am glad they got things squared away for you. It sure can be a time sink! 

My furnace went out today. I left work and when I got home there was poor Granny Annie huddled under blankets with the prayer shawl Cyndi made her. The furnace is pretty new and still under warranty and the young man who came out was able to fix it. In the end it turned out to be a pretty pleasant day because all I could really do was sit there while the repairman worked, working on the scarf swap project and keeping mom entertained. We talked and laughed and laughed and talked. 

But then she went out to the kitchen to get coffee, let the dog outside, came back to the living room and with a very concerned look said she had something serious to ask me. "I'm suspicious there has been something out there where we let the dog out on her leash out the back door! Do you remember that vole she killed the other day? I think there might be MORE!" "What makes you think that?" "It's the way she goes about sniffing out there. She very carefully sniffs at her own poop. Maybe voles have been sniffing her poop and now she is sniffing where the voles sniffed. AND....(waves knitting needle in the air) now some of them are gone!!! They are MISSING!!!!" 

I thought I would pee my pants laughing so hard. It was the case of the missing poop. Dragnet came to mine. "When was the last time you saw the poop? Just the facts, ma'am. Just the facts." Guilty as charged - it was me. I had picked up after the dog 15 minutes earlier but Granny Annie is rather hard of hearing and didn't hear me go outside. She thought voles might be dragging them away. I do not know why.


----------



## Woodpecker

I missed you too WIHH! 

I get the results of my scans tomorrow. I appreciate all your prayers.


----------



## Miz Mary

OMG ... Granny, you are TOO awesome ..... Kasota, you may want to write all these fun stories down ... what a best seller book ...... " Granny Annie spins a Yarn "!!! 

Praying for you WP ........

WIHH , glad you had so much fun with your visit !!!


----------



## Kasota

Saying prayers for sure, WP! Keep us posted!!! 

Miz Mary, you are right...I really need to write a book. Granny Annie Spins A Yarn or Life With Grannie Annie. Or maybe Granny Annie-isms. 

On a sad note, my furnace fix didn't last. Furnace went out again this morning. I'm waiting for the repair place to open. They do offer middle of the night calls but egads the service charge is through the roof. We'll manage until 8 when we pay regular rates. 

On a happy note, my ball winder arrived.  I rather like it. It's just a simple one but it works nicely. I picked up 6 more Addi circulars for 30.00 including shipping and they came, too.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota they are charging you for a service call on a furnace fix that is still under warranty? That doesn't seem right. They should be bending over backwards to get that thing fixed and NOT charging you a dime for it  Stay warm, hopefully this will really fix the problem.

WP let us know, keeping you in my thoughts.

WIHH waiting for your update.

Did I tell you all I have my follow up doctors appointment on Tuesday? I've been very busy this week. Anywa, my arm is fixed. The doctor was very impressed with the new bone growth and my ability to move my wrist with no pain or anything. I'm pretty loose jointed anyway. She has removed all my restrictions so I'm free to do what I want to, woohoo!!!!


----------



## Kasota

Well, I suppose there would be a service charge if they come out in the middle of the night. The regular service charge is waived as are parts and labor - that is all under warranty. They'll be out here by 9 or so. I think. They are going to replace the flame sensor rather than just clean it like they did yesterday. Hopefully that will fix things! 

In the meanwhile, I am surfing the net and drinking coffee when I would normally be at work. 

Congratulations on being free to do what you want!! YAY!!!!


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, were on earth did you get 6 sets of Addi Circs for only 30.00 for the set????? Including shipping????
I've never paid less than 13 or 14.00 for one, usually a bit more! Good grief woman, are you holding out a cheap supplier on us?:huh:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

This little munchkin is my 3 year old granddaughter Ellison, my youngest son's baby girl. 

We had to make up up for lost cuddling time. She is such a sweetheart - and she is my "Mini Me".  



















This is the new addition to the family - little Clark Henry, 8 pounds and 7 ounces with his proud mommy and daddy and big sister Lucy!
I knit his little Superman beannie since his nursery theme is all Superman.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I would never hold out on my fiber friends if I knew of a cheap supplier. :grouphug: This was a one-off that I happened to stumble on. I sometimes feel like a stalker watching Ravelry and Craigslist for those perfect deals. 

WIHH, your family is just precious. Your "mini me" even looks like you!! You sure look happy.  

So far so good on the furnace. I think replacing that part instead of just cleaning it may have done the trick. And so.... I am going to go take a nap. Provided I don't get sucked into Ebay. I have been stalking some fabric there as I have a desire to sew up some needle cases. 

Has anyone ever used these? http://knitonecrochettoo.shptron.com/p/needle-pockets-pack-for-circular-needles?pp=30

I am thinking of maybe either a quilted or felted cover for a three ring binder...maybe something with a flap that would fold over to keep it closed...and those needle pockets for organizing...


----------



## 7thswan

Kas, what about CD cases?


----------



## kkbinco

Kasota - Hope you're warm and toasty now.
WIHH - I'm having a severe 'awww' moment!
WP - Any news on your tests yet? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for good luck.

Today was bread day here. Four loaves of Prairie Gold whole wheat almost ready for the oven!








Just to keep it fiber related, the Tea Towel is 8/2 cotton - tabby border with a hopsack body.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota I use a fishing worm binder. Check out Gander Mtn. or the like, they have great stuff in the fishing dept. that works well for knitters and spinners.


----------



## Woodpecker

Kas I hope your furnace is fixed by now.

WIHH your family is so adorable. I agree that your mini me looks like you.

Well I got some really good news. I'm done with chemo for now! My oncologist felt that the chemo had worked very well and that I can go back to my regular routine. I still have to get one more test done next week but other than that I'm free, thank God. In the meantime I will be moving out and into my own house. I just need to super clean it because I had mice. Yuck! Then God willing in May I will get the chicks I ordered 1 Delaware and 2 Speckled Sussex's. Lorretta is going to stay here as I know she loves it and I will be here a lot anyway. I have decided not to go back to work and take my pension. I would rather not get hurt doing such a physical job. thank you for all your prayers!


----------



## Miz Mary

YAYHOOOOOO WP !!!!! God is amazing !!!  If I was closer , Id help you clean and move !!!! 



kkbinco ...... Warm wheat bread sounds delish !!!! Yours look so perfect !! ...and that towel is gorgeous !!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

WP, yay!!! I've been checking in all afternoon to find out how things went. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Kasota

7thSwan, they are a bit too small for what I want. I think they would work well for the cords, but a lot of mine are the ones where the cords do not detatch. 

kkbinco, that bread looks so yummy!!!!! No need to keep things fiber related in the FAC thread!  

Marchwind, I will have to check out the worm binders. The ones I've seen are small but maybe they have some others that I'm just not seeing. 

WP, that is WONDERFUL news!!!! (((((hugs)))))) Oh, I am so happy for you. I can just imagine the weight that has been lifted off your shoulders! How very exciting for you to be able to move into your own place, too. Good for you! Wooot!!!! 

Some material that I ordered from Ebay arrived and I'm so excited! I am going to make some roles to hold my crochet hooks and make a project bag to match. That is the material that has the horse pattern. The last one I bought because I liked the pictures. Not sure what I will do with it yet, but it would make cute pockets in a project bag or needle organizer.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Congrats, WP!!!!


----------



## Lythrum

So glad for you WP!


----------



## Jacki

So glad for you WP. I HATE cancer, and am SOOO... glad when I hear someone has beaten it. Keep it up!!! You are going to be in my prayers going forward that you continue to do well.

Jacki


----------



## Osiris

LOL KKB, I was going to ask what weave is that! Beautiful towel!!! Linen? Cotton? Uh, the bread looks great too.:happy2:

WP!!! That's the best news we've had round here for a long time!!! GREAT! Get back to your routine and love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## Marchwind

Great news WP! Good luck with the move and the cleaning. Mice are kind of stinky. Maybe you can borrow a cat to help you.

Kasota the ones I've had are about the size of a sheet of paper. You can buy more ziplock pockets to expand it too. Right now I have one add by Shimano I don't like it as well as my old one but this was a gift.


----------



## Woodpecker

Jacki said:


> So glad for you WP. I HATE cancer, and am SOOO... glad when I hear someone has beaten it. Keep it up!!! You are going to be in my prayers going forward that you continue to do well.
> 
> Jacki


Thank you! I didn't beat it yet but I'm on my way.

ETA: As soon as I'm comfortably moved in I'm going to get a cat. I still will have to go to the hospital 1 a month for my meds. Other than that GOD IS GREAT.


----------



## MDKatie

Wonderful news, WP!!!!


----------



## lexierowsell

This is o/t, but a big deal for me. 

I sold my horse yesterday. This was the horse that I had bought and sold all the others to save up for; my dream horse. 

If I'm honest with myself, I don't have time to ride nor a willingness to get hurt bringing on young horses anymore. Lou (the horse) was being wasted just sitting around eating. I leased her in October, the girl is a perfect match for her. Last week she told me she came up with the insured value of the horse, and asked if I would sell her. There was no answer but yes.






























On the realistic, pragmatic point of view- my hard work and training more than quadrupled my purchase investment, and the cash from this sale has paid for all of my sheep, their fencing upgrades, my draft horses and their equipment. 

All in all, it's really only a touch bittersweet. I couldn't have fabricated a better match and situation.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

lexierowsell said:


> This is o/t, but a big deal for me.


Not really off topic because the OP states FAC is the place for off topic discussion

Thanks for sharing this.... I am a horsey person also .... just prefer hitching to riding.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I wrote a blog post last night about my latest sewing project. 

https://costumegirl.wordpress.com/2015/01/29/late-1880s-early-1890s-corset-from-the-kingfisher-chisholm-trail-museum/

I am going to try to blog more about things in general this year, I promise.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I am rejoicing with you, Woodpecker!!!!!!! What incredible news! :happy: :clap: :bouncy: :nanner:


----------



## Kasota

Oh, WP...will you send us pictures of your place? I'll bet you can hardly wait to start cleaning and sprucing it up. I wish your fiber family could all be there and just spend the day helping!  

Lexi, btdt selling horses. Some are certainly more special than others. It is not easy, for sure. It about broke my heart when I sold my farm and had to let the critters go. 

I'm glad for a quiet evening. I actually got out of work on time.  

Marchwind, I will look at Gander for those binders. The ones I saw were considerably smaller and I wanted something with a little more size to it.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Please, someone slap me.....
I gave in, I answered a Craigslist ad and gave in to the females of my household.
I now have two guinea pigs in my house.
I need slapped.....


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Please, someone slap me.....
> I gave in, I answered a Craigslist ad and gave in to the females of my household.
> I now have two guinea pigs in my house.
> I need slapped.....


Yep ... even if they were free ... you still need slapped. 

and now you are saying "what was I thinking":bored:

....the positive side .... your family loves you and you get free organic fertilizer.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Organic fertilizer, true. The cage these gals were in looked, and felt like it hadnt been dumped or cleaned out for a couple months. It got dumped in my garden before coming into my house.
Yeah, the family loves me.....I think....I hope...


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Edit, duplicate post, deleted.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I have officially had a long day. Went to the house I am taking care of only to find their yearling filly out. As in completely out running wild in a field with no fences. She's half blind totally panicked and a race horse. Thank God she had a halter and I had been sitting for a week so she kind of knew me. She had gotten shocked by the electric fence and totally refused to have anything to do with the gate...... And then I had to put her I a new pen because the fence is torn out in her old one (it was rusty and weak so......). What started out as 1/2 hr chores took until 3 with no food...... I'm just thankful she is safe and I didn't get hurt handeling her, since she's unpredictable.


----------



## Lythrum

Really great job on that corset SF, I look forward to seeing some more.  I actually broke out the sewing machine that my MIL gave me several years ago tonight and have been working on a set of clothes for the stuffed fox I made for my daughter last fall. I got the scarf knit really quick, however he has been nekkid otherwise since then. :happy2: So I got his pants and shirt made tonight, just have to get the buttons sewn on and the holes made. So now I am actually feeling a bit like I should do some more sewing, and seeing all of your awesome sewing projects is inspiring.


----------



## Marchwind

Lexi it's hardeven if it is for the best. I'm glad you found the perfect match, it eases the pain a bit.

DBA, guinea pigs are very much like rabbits, just not as smart. You know in Central and South America they raise them for food.

LAC glad you and the horse are alright


----------



## Kasota

(((DBA))) You are a good man. Life is short. Childhood is gone in a hot minute. They obviously love their pets and have big hearts. I guess we know where they got the big hearts.  

When my son was little I had a kid's hard sided swimming pool in a corner of the dining room with a couple guinea pigs in it. He used to get in there with his pigs and they would hop up on his lap for snacks and petting. 

LAC, oh I am glad it all ended well!! Glad you didn't get hurt!! 

Svenska, you do such beautiful work! 

I'm hoping for a bit of an "organizing" day. I need to go through clothes and get rid of what doesn't fit or I don't like and haul them to Domiano Center. I need to clean out the freezer in the basement and start putting up the tongue and groove wood I have for the corner that will eventually be my sewing room. Mom will probably want to go look for new drapes. I've promised to re-paint the living room. I need to clone myself. LOL!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just had a very successful arm knitting class-- Six students! They all did well! I don't need another arm knit scarf so I decided that I would pick colors that would be suitable for my scarf swap partner. It is a very pretty fluffy scarf. Or maybe I'll knit a different scarf for that. I dunno. I'll ask everyone in the swap thread what they think. 
It's snowing here pretty hard. They say it's going to get icy here later. That is exactly why I walked to the shop. Then I don't have to drive on an ice rink. 
I hope everyone else has a wonderful, warm, and relaxing day. Kasota, I hope your day is wonderful and not stressful!


----------



## kkbinco

Osiris said:


> LOL KKB, I was going to ask what weave is that! Beautiful towel!!! Linen? Cotton? Uh, the bread looks great too.:happy2:


Thanks for the complement. It was my first "real loom" project so I kept it stupid simple. 

The warp is 8/2 mercerized white cotton and the weft is 8/2 light blue cotton. Though the two are close in value the sheen of mercerization makes the white pop a little.

I chose a Hopsack pattern for the body. A real basic four-frame/two-shed design that needs selvedge help, usually a floating selvedge but I added extra frames to allow for a plain weave border instead. 

Here's the Hopsack








and a closer look at the fabric


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Ok, I have to admit, these guinea pigs are kinda cool in one aspect....they sing.
They chirp, sing, and whistle. Or at least they make funny sounds that resemble whistling.

But, I'm starting to think I live at a zoo.
Pregnant dog who hangs out in the house most of the time. Another dog outside. A cat. A pregnant rabbit and 4 other rabbits in the rabbit shed. Two other rabbits on the porch. Another rabbit in a cage (or running around) in the house. Several dozen chickens outside. Couple dozen baby chickens in the garage. One wife, two kids, and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Kasota

DBA, you just need to get a goat that you can bring in the house, too! 

I used to have a mini donkey - a delightfully itty bitty silver jack. His name was Rufus and he like to come in the house and have a muffin. 

Today I started going through clothing that has been stored in a couple wardrobes down the basement. Off season stuff and mainly stuff I have no idea why I am keeping. Bagged up a slew of it. Looks much better now. I want to move the metal wardrobes and replace them with a proper closet. I might convert the wardrobes into cupboards for storing whatever in. I could spray paint them to freshen them up (they are ugly dark brown) and tuck a shelving unit inside and use it for storage in my workroom. 

I am on such a mission to get rid of stuff that I don't need and make it easier to organize what I DO want to have in my life right now.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Unfortunately your guinea pigs were not a mating pair but keep looking on CL... you might find a Daddy


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Johnny, my wife is already way ahead of you....she keeps looking for a male.


----------



## Osiris

Wow KKB! Very nice closeup! I love the stitching on the edge too. Very classy! We both know plain weave isn't 'simple' weave. Really nice job! I liked hopsack the first time I saw it in Davison's book. Another on my list of things I want to try....along with everything else! 

I was just purusing thru SGW. They've got several leClerc table looms and a really nice floor loom. Not even tempted tho.


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on. Here is the direct link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...532869-fac-~-february-2015-a.html#post7364491


----------



## Kasota

KKB, I LOVE that blue and white. You do such nice work.... 

My organizing and reorganizing and such is going to give me room to set up my little loom.


----------

